# Lapidiamola



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

cosi diventerà anche santa.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Ottobre 2008)

Chi l'e' codesta femmina?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

la Gelmini.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2008)




----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


 
io a questa la gonfio.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Ottobre 2008)

Almeno cambiasse parrucchiere


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Almeno cambiasse parrucchiere


 
..per fortuna tua sbarella studierà in olanda...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ..per fortuna tua sbarella studierà in olanda...


Dai non mi fare ridere... sto disperatamente cercando una scuola


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai non mi fare ridere... sto disperatamente cercando una scuola


 
ecchessarà mai...mica tenete gelmina la santa al governo...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

a parte gli scherzi, ma perchè sei indecisa?

quali sono le alternative.?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cosi diventerà anche santa.



mmmmm, quanto è amata sta donna......


----------



## Lettrice (16 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a parte gli scherzi, ma perchè sei indecisa?
> 
> quali sono le alternative.?


Perche' e' un casino... nelle scuole senza lista d'attesa Sbarella sarebbe una minoranza etnica... la cosa non mi va


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

fabri...sta donna e chi ce la messa...ma hai idea del danno che stanno per fare?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' e' un casino... nelle scuole senza lista d'attesa Sbarella sarebbe una minoranza etnica... la cosa non mi va


 
scuole privata?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> scuole privata?


Certo peccato non mi avanzino 25'000 euro di retta annua 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sto puntando verso le cattoliche


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> fabri...sta donna e chi ce la messa...ma hai idea del danno che stanno per fare?



Assolutamente si, ho un'amica insegnante.....che mi ha spiegato parecchie cosette.....roba da brividi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo peccato non mi avanzino 25'000 euro di retta annua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E' lì che ci vuole portare la cara gelmini...


----------



## Old Vulvia (16 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' lì che ci vuole portare la cara gelmini...


mica è solo la gelmini.. lapidiamo le fonti!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> mica è solo la gelmini.. lapidiamo le fonti!


La politica che avrebbe adottato questo governo era prevedibile, ma quello che stanno facendo alla scuola lascia increduli e sbigottiti ..è la strage degli innocenti...


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cosi diventerà anche santa.


Micia se ne sta parlando ora ad Anno zero Rai2


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2008)

Si intuisce dal mio avatar che sono pronta alla lotta ?


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si intuisce dal mio avatar che sono pronta alla lotta ?


Perche' sei a rischio?


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2008)

mia figlia mi fa una grande tenerezza,
è in piena lotta all'università : è appassionata e ieri sera mi diceva
" dimmi che ci credi anche tu".
sono riusciti a coinvolgere gli studenti di quasi tutte le facoltà lottando con i ciellini e quelli di giurisprudenza che, chi sa perché ,
non sembrano interessati ai tagli di questa finanziaria
mi piace vederla così convinta di cambiare il mondo....a ventanni è quasi un dovere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' sei a rischio?


 E' a rischio la scuola di tutti e la formazione delle generazioni future non il mio posto di lavoro.


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' a rischio la scuola di tutti e la formazione delle generazioni future non il mio posto di lavoro.


e io pago!


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' a rischio la scuola di tutti e la formazione delle generazioni future non il mio posto di lavoro.


Sono d'accordo, e' vero!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2008)

​ 
*Questo è un articolo de La Stampa di oggi.*
*I commenti sono in rosso sono miei*

*Scuola, ira del ministro: «Ci spieghino dove trovare i soldi per le assunzioni»*
Scuola ad alta tensione. Il ministro Gelmini sfida le contestazioni: «Nel pubblico impiego non si possono licenziare le persone. Chi parla degli 87 mila tagli dice una cosa non vera (non si tratta di personale di ruolo, ma di precari: senza di essi molte scuole non potrebbero funzionare!) e soprattutto non precisa che oggi gli occupati nella scuola sono 1.300.000: se il governo non intervenisse, contenendo la spesa, da 1.300.000 si passerebbe a 1.400.000. Chi protesta, ci dica dove trovare i soldi per occupare altre 100 mila persone nella scuola. (Sono persone che già lavorano nella scuola da anni! Non vengono passati con contratto a tempo indeterminato semplicemente per non pagare loro le ferie estive.) Purtroppo non è possibile». Il ministro attacca il centrosinistra, presunto regista della contestazione: «Le ragioni della protesta francamente non le comprendo, e sono sempre più convinta che in realtà molti di quelli che scendono in piazza non hanno letto il provvedimento» (l’abbiamo letto!!! E ne comprendiamo le conseguenze molto meglio di chi nella scuola ci è stata solo come studente, come il ministro. E comprendiamo bene le conseguenze anche di altri provvedimenti fatti passare come amministrativi. Ad esempio quello sul ridimensionamento delle scuole. Questo era già in vigore, ma ora lo si chiede a tutte le scuole comprese quelle situate in territori particolari e questo comporterebbe problemi per gli alunni. Inoltre comporterà un numero minore di classi e un maggior numero di alunni per classe!) dice .«Si protesta nelle università e si fanno manifestazioni nelle scuole secondarie quando il provvedimento non li tocca minimamente,(li riguarda, eccome, se viene dato il potere di bocciatura per una sola materia insufficiente! Inoltre la “razionalizzazione” degli istituti tecnici comporterebbe una riduzione delle ore di laboratorio rendendo i diplomati non dei tecnici, ma degli apprendisti da formare dalle aziende …ovviamente con contratti a costo minimo!) perché riguarda prevalentemente la scuola elementare (che la scuola elementare ne verrebbe distrutta ne siamo consapevoli!!!!!!!)  e media», sottolinea il ministro, per il quale la situazione è colpa della sinistra che «sta facendo disinformazione e dice bugie». (Certo basta usare “sinistra” come se fosse una parolaccia per argomentare!!!!!!!)




La Gelmini, poi, torna sui provvedimenti. Le famiglie italiane che hanno figli alla scuola elementare, spiega, «non hanno nulla da temere» sull’introduzione del maestro unico: «in questo modo avremo la possibilità di potenziare il tempo pieno». Il ministro continua: «Sappiamo che oggi entrambi i genitori lavorano e *non c’è nessuna volontà di ridurre il tempo pieno*», ha assicurato, spiegando che «*crediamo che il bambino a 6-7 anni* *non ha bisogno di tre maestri per tre insegnamenti specifici, ma di uno solo *che sia una guida ed un punto di riferimento, come è in tutta Europa*».(Le affermazioni sono in contraddizione: se ci deve essere un solo maestro non è possibile attuare il tempo pieno se non considerandolo come mera assistenza per la copertura oraria)*

Sulla mozione della Lega che ha spaccato la politica insiste: «Non è un problema di razzismo, ma un problema didattico. La scuola oggi non riesce ad assolvere al meglio alla funzione di integrare gli alunni immigrati che non conoscono l’italiano. Io sostengo che molti classi rallentano l’apprendimento dei ragazzi stranieri perché non ci sono corsi specifici di lingua italiana - sottolinea il ministro-. È giusto investire risorse perchè questi bambini possano conoscere la lingua italiana e integrarsi al meglio». (Sono già previste classi nelle scuole con molti bambini stranieri per il recupero linguistico che i bambini frequentano solo per poche ore. Il ministro non sa nulla di pedagogia se pensa che degli stranieri possano imparare una lingua senza il contatto dei coetanei e in situazione di normale scambio!!! Lo sappiamo tutti che per imparare una lingua anche molti anni di studio sono poca cosa rispetto alla vita con chi la lingua la parla!)


----------



## Iris (17 Ottobre 2008)

Dice una mole di balle, la ministra, io il decreto l'ho letto...e non vedo dove il tempo pieno sia salvaguardato. Si può prevederela conservazione del Tempo lungo, che è un'altra cosa, e non si capisce con quali fondi mantenerlo.

Il decreto in realtà non prevede molto, se non il grembiule, il maestro unico, e poche altre frescacce...di sicuro ci sono i tagli alla spesa. Ma non è previsto alcun utilizzo dell'economia che dovrebbe risultare.
Tecnicamente quel decreto non è uno strumento valido...


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

E' una finanziaria mascherata da riforma scolastica.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

poi, quando i soldi ci saranno, una aprte verranno investiti come finanziamento alla scuola privata che è tanto gettonata e hanno bisongo!!!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

stiamo parlando di bambini che fanno fatica a stare seduti per 2ore al banco perchè vivono in un mondo veloce, fatto di stimoli, un'ora di piscina, una di compiti, una di maria de filippi, una di lezione di inglese... poi li mandi a scuola e chiedi loro 5ore di mattina+mensa+3o4 ore il pomeriggio al medesimo banco e con la stessa docente!! E se poi ti capita la maestra 80enne un pò fuori di testa o quella giovanissima e inesperta o quella incapace, sono cavoli tuoi!!! Tanto qualcuno dovrà pure andare a zappare!!


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La politica che avrebbe adottato questo governo era prevedibile, ma quello che stanno facendo alla scuola lascia increduli e sbigottiti ..è la strage degli innocenti...


Per non parlare dei tagli effettuati ai danni della Università.
Dove lavoro è arrivato un comunicato che non assumeranno più nessuno per mancanza di fondi.
Decine di precari lasciati a casa con l'anno nuovo.
All'Univesrità di Siena sono in serissimo rischio gli stipendi dei dipendenti...meno ricercatori ovunque...meno qualità nella didattica.
Sapevo che le cose sarebbero peggiorate ma sinceramente non credevo fino a questo punto


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

e in così poco tempo!!!!
Chi altri poteva riuscirci?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

In questi giorni ho visto due programmi televisivi sulla scuola: quanta ignoranza pedagogica in chi prende le decisioni!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quasi quasi preparo io una riforma della sanità o delle officine meccaniche...tanto ne so come la Gelmini e quel "bel tomo" della lega che sostine che una lingua si impari non parlando con chi la parla  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .

Si sta concludendo ora Matrix e ha mandato in onda immagini di scontri di un film su Valle Giulia ...giusto per lasciare l'idea che l'idea che ci sia il pericolo della violenza giovanile (ignorando gran parte della popolazione cosa sia stato il '68 e perché e come siano avvenuti gli scontri) e suggerire che l'uso dei militari (ma dove li trovano tutti questi soldati??) nelle scuole sia geniale  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io rispondo così:
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=UIgaarWfhsI&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In questi giorni ho visto due programmi televisivi sulla scuola: quanta ignoranza pedagogica in chi prende le decisioni!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ho letto anch'io la notizia della polizia nella scuole  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Persa, la storia come ben vedi si ripete  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ricordi lo slogan?
*
Il est interdit d'interdire  -  È vietato vietare *


Tutto ebbe inizio alla Sorbona di Parigi, e nel  quartiere latino il "Maggio parigino" 1968  ...fu una guerra vera e propria, che tempi!
 

 Io il 68 voglio ricordarlo cosi:

 Le vicende del "Maggio parigino" ispirarono De  Andre' al suo concept album Storia di un impiegato, dove c'e' un pezzo che parla  chiaro di quei momenti storici ... il pezzo e' "Canzone del Maggio" scritta  originalmente da Dominique Grange, che la Regalo' a De Andre' senza manco  chiedergli i diritti d'autore.
 De Andre' fece delle modifiche e la elaboro' a sua  maniera

 Qui c'e' la versione censurata
 
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=DydP9kKBkGw&feature=related


E qui c'e' la versione originale della  Grange:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YrBQqMO7-pI


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

E' ufficiale!

Questo e' pazzo!

http://video.corriere.it/?vxSiteId=...214-a032-11dd-bdbb-00144f02aabc&vxBitrate=300














​


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2008)

ABBASSO LA GELMINI!

A scuola mia ho proposto l'occupazione..... si tratta di una scuola media.


----------



## Old mirtilla (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La politica che avrebbe adottato questo governo era prevedibile, ma quello che stanno facendo alla scuola lascia increduli e sbigottiti ..è la strage degli innocenti...


 
stiamo tornando indietro di un secolo!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (23 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> A scuola mia ho proposto l'occupazione..... si tratta di una scuola media.


 

vai ancora alle medie giusy??


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> vai ancora alle medie giusy??


Si, ma come docente.


----------



## Old alesera (23 Ottobre 2008)

premesso che a me questo governo fa pena, premesso che fare una riforma ogni leglislazione è come spingere reset ogni volta e ricominiciare dal nulla

ci fosse qualcuno che conoscesse la riforma della Gelmini che ci mette poi solo la faccia, ma in realtà le riforme le scrivono altri

quello che sfugge è che i soldi sono gestiti male ma da parte dell'intero sistema nazionale...

Roma riceverà non so quanti milioni di euro, Roma come altr comuni allo sfascio soldi che potevano essere destinati altrove...

ma questo Veltroni lo dice? o chi sta alla regione.....

io credo che il sistema nazionale sia al collasso
i ricercatori di 30 anni prendono 800 euro al mese
i dinosauri all'università, quelli della BELLA GIOVENTU' prendono 3000 euro al mese....e hanno 70 anni e passa....

questo è da tagliare subito!
in realtà le polemiche servono solo a riempire i tg ma nessuno sa cosa succede davvero....è una merda nazionale.....


----------



## ranatan (23 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> premesso che a me questo governo fa pena, premesso che fare una riforma ogni leglislazione è come spingere reset ogni volta e ricominiciare dal nulla
> 
> ci fosse qualcuno che conoscesse la riforma della Gelmini che ci mette poi solo la faccia, ma in realtà le riforme le scrivono altri
> 
> ...


Beh, non esageriamo.
Un ricercatore (assunto) non prende affatto 800 euro a mese. Credimi!
Prende intorno ai 1.300 al mese. All'inzio. Aumenta con gli anni di servizio.
Sui professori ordinari invece hai ragione, la cifra è quella (direi anche qualcosina in più a seconda dell'anzianità)


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Beh, non esageriamo.
> Un ricercatore (assunto) non prende affatto 800 euro a mese. Credimi!
> Prende intorno ai 1.300 al mese. All'inzio. Aumenta con gli anni di servizio.
> Sui professori ordinari invece hai ragione, la cifra è quella (direi anche qualcosina in più a seconda dell'anzianità)


 
Si ma non tutti i ricercatori restano in università, molti vengono messi alla porta dopo un pò...


----------



## ranatan (23 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Si ma non tutti i ricercatori restano in università, molti vengono messi alla porta dopo un pò...


Se sono assunti tramite concorso Nazionale nessuno può metterli alla porta.
Sono concorsi statali, alla pari dei tecnici amministrativi laurati.
Altra questione se non si ha un contratto a tempo indeterminato ma "solo" assegni di ricerca, oppure si è "professori a contratto"...ma in questo caso non ci si può definire riercatori, almeno non come titolo ufficiale e anche lo stipendio è differente


----------



## Old alesera (23 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Se sono assunti tramite concorso Nazionale nessuno può metterli alla porta.
> Sono concorsi statali, alla pari dei tecnici amministrativi laurati.
> Altra questione se non si ha un contratto a tempo indeterminato ma "solo" assegni di ricerca, oppure si è "professori a contratto"...ma in questo caso non ci si può definire riercatori, almeno non come titolo ufficiale e anche lo stipendio è differente


un mio amico assistente alla facoltà di matematica 110 e lode
sta in svizzera..qui prendeva 1000 euro al mese

ditemi voi........


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2008)

scusate, ma 800 euro è 'assegno di ricerca'?
no perchè io direi 'elemosina' al massimo.
Una CAMERA (non appartamento) in affitto in città universitarie va dai 400 ai 600 euro al mese. MAngiare ogni giorno costa circa 7-10euro (colazione, pranzo e cena cucinati a casa, intendo, non mangiare fuori). 7*30=210 euro. 10*30=300. Siamo dunque a 600-900euro al mese di spese vive. Vi pare che questa gente possa fare una vita dignitosa? 
Quello che non comprendo è perchè siamo diventati un paese in cui non si ha rispetto della dignità della persona. Mia madre è nel pubblico impiego da 25anni. E guadagna quanto me. Gli unici aumenti che può avere sono scatti di anzianità e rivalutazione istat che non viene riconosciuta per intero. Che paese è? 

PS e 1300euro al mese per un 40enne ricercatore laureato e vincitore di concorso pubblico sono cifre concepibili?


----------



## ranatan (23 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> un mio amico assistente alla facoltà di matematica 110 e lode
> sta in svizzera..qui prendeva 1000 euro al mese
> 
> ditemi voi........


Il tuo amico è assistente di ricerca, non ricercatore.
Come dicevo io.
Si, per gli assistenti la cifra è quella e non hanno garanzie di un posto fisso...anzi, direi che ormai, visti i tempi che corrono possono abbandonare quasi ogni speranza di vedersi assunti


----------



## Old alesera (23 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusate, ma 800 euro è 'assegno di ricerca'?
> no perchè io direi 'elemosina' al massimo.
> Una CAMERA (non appartamento) in affitto in città universitarie va dai 400 ai 600 euro al mese. MAngiare ogni giorno costa circa 7-10euro (colazione, pranzo e cena cucinati a casa, intendo, non mangiare fuori). 7*30=210 euro. 10*30=300. Siamo dunque a 600-900euro al mese di spese vive. Vi pare che questa gente possa fare una vita dignitosa?
> Quello che non comprendo è perchè siamo diventati un paese in cui non si ha rispetto della dignità della persona. Mia madre è nel pubblico impiego da 25anni. E guadagna quanto me. Gli unici aumenti che può avere sono scatti di anzianità e rivalutazione istat che non viene riconosciuta per intero. Che paese è?
> ...



ti ripeto è un paese al collasso non l'università...mio fratello è tecnico di laboratorio di una nota casa farmaceutica americana ed ha deciso che a dicembre BYE BYE tutti a casa. chiude TUTTA L'AZIENDA....mio fratello ha moglie e figli....e mutuo
questo è un paese di merda....buono per farci le vacanze......
altro che Sudan....io qui manco morto ci resto.....


----------



## Old alesera (23 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Il tuo amico è assistente di ricerca, non ricercatore.
> Come dicevo io.
> Si, per gli assistenti la cifra è quella e non hanno garanzie di un posto fisso...anzi, direi che ormai, visti i tempi che corrono possono abbandonare quasi ogni speranza di vedersi assunti



si ma mi pare scadaloso e poi parliamo di un cervellone in matematica non con tutto il rispetto un esperto in tigri dai denti a sciabola.......

dopo il 77 generazione mia.....il nulla


----------



## ranatan (23 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusate, ma 800 euro è 'assegno di ricerca'?
> no perchè io direi 'elemosina' al massimo.
> Una CAMERA (non appartamento) in affitto in città universitarie va dai 400 ai 600 euro al mese. MAngiare ogni giorno costa circa 7-10euro (colazione, pranzo e cena cucinati a casa, intendo, non mangiare fuori). 7*30=210 euro. 10*30=300. Siamo dunque a 600-900euro al mese di spese vive. Vi pare che questa gente possa fare una vita dignitosa?
> Quello che non comprendo è perchè siamo diventati un paese in cui non si ha rispetto della dignità della persona. Mia madre è nel pubblico impiego da 25anni. E guadagna quanto me. Gli unici aumenti che può avere sono scatti di anzianità e rivalutazione istat che non viene riconosciuta per intero. Che paese è?
> ...


La cifra iniziale si aggira intorno ai 1.300 ma sale rapidamente in base all'anzianità di servizio.
Il loro contratto prevede scatti molto maggiori (in cifre) rispetto a un dipendente pubblico (come per esempio un tecnico laureato).
C'è poi sempre la speranza di uno scatto di ruolo e di stipendio (e di mansioni), da ricercatore a professore associato...per concludere in bellezza (ma pochi riescono a far il salto) e diventare professore ordinario.
Secondo me è molto più preoccupante che un dipendente pubblico (non un docente), laureato e vincitore di concorso prenda 1.200 euro scarsi...e questo dopo anche 10 anni di onorato servizio (e con ben pohe possibilità di carriera)...


----------



## Old alesera (23 Ottobre 2008)

ripeto l'Italia ha le tasse più alte d'Europa e gli stipendi più bassi...basta questo dato per dirla tutta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' ufficiale!​
> 
> 
> Questo e' pazzo!​
> ...








   Silvio: "...darò istruzioni dettagliate al ministro dell'interno... " 

	
	
		
		
	


	





...certo al suo dipendente...ops collaboratore...


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Silvio: "...darò istruzioni dettagliate al ministro dell'interno... "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bhè non è che non si sapesse eh??


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Silvio: "...darò istruzioni dettagliate al ministro dell'interno... "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Persa io la vedo proprio brutta questa atmosfera che si e' creata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  brutta assai sotto tutti gli aspetti.


----------



## Old giulia (23 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> fabri...sta donna e chi ce la messa...ma hai idea del danno che stanno per fare?





fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Assolutamente si, ho un'amica insegnante.....che mi ha spiegato parecchie cosette.....roba da brividi.


Spiegate anche a me...
Mia figlia vorrebbe fare "occupazione"... ma io nn sono convinta.


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Spiegate anche a me...
> Mia figlia vorrebbe fare "occupazione"... ma io nn sono convinta.


 
Se potessi occuperei anch'io, anche solo per protestare contro i metodi di legiferazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Spiegate anche a me...
> Mia figlia vorrebbe fare "occupazione"... ma io nn sono convinta.


 Hai un sacco a pelo da darle?
Vuoi che te lo presto?


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai un sacco a pelo da darle?
> Vuoi che te lo presto?








  quando si dice 'la saggezza dell'esperienza!'


----------



## Old giulia (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai un sacco a pelo da darle?
> Vuoi che te lo presto?


Grazie P/R... 2 figli... 2 sacchi!!! ( ce li ho)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Sentendo da Santoro quello che diceva che ci sono tre maestre in classe contemporaneamente ho rischiato l'ictus


----------



## Old amarax (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sentendo da Santoro quello che diceva che ci sono tre maestre in classe contemporaneamente ho rischiato l'ictus


L'inica cosa che funzionava in Italia era la scuola elementare. Stanno boigottando anche quella 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 .

Roma: 30 ottobre pv.
Amarax si sta organizzando x la manifestazione.
Se posso non andare a lavorare sono lì.
Con CHI mi posso incontrare?


----------



## ranatan (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sentendo da Santoro quello che diceva che ci sono tre maestre in classe contemporaneamente ho rischiato l'ictus


Ieri sera ho seguito anche io la trasmissione. Fino alla fine.
Non sono una grande appassionata di Santoro ma ieri mi è piaciuto moltissimo.
Teneva quelli della destra sul pezzo...senza permettergli di attaccare come al solito l'opera del governo precedente.
Belle le interviste...e bravo Veltroni.
E' finalmente emerso quello che molti non capiscono...che sulla carta, sul decreto c'è scritto una cosa (tagli del personale e di fondi, riduzione delle ore di lezione e tante altre bassezze...), mentre loro, a voce, continuano a professare meravigliosi cambiamenti in positivo!
Sentendo quei ragazzi, quegli studenti universitari senza un futuro mi sono salite le lacrime agli occhi...per loro e per la mia generazione se continua così prevedo tempi molto bui.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> L'inica cosa che funzionava in Italia era la scuola elementare. Stanno boigottando anche quella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old giulia (24 Ottobre 2008)

Ore 11,30... anche il liceo dei miei figli è stato occupato.
I miei ragazzi sono elettrizzati da questo!
Io sono emozionata... sono tornata indietro di 25 anni.
E' ora che gli studenti si diano una mossa... per trent'anni questi governi hanno fatto i loro porci comodi... è ora di basta!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2008)

Io cosa posso occupare?


A parte il letto di casa mia che è occupato da stamattina...


----------



## Bruja (25 Ottobre 2008)

*domanda*

Qualcuno mi spiega però come mai da anni il signor Santoro e tanti suoi amici (una é la Melandri) mandano i figli alla scuola privata schifando quella statale?
Così giusto per la coerenza discorsiva, allora questi insegnanti che si fanno il mazzo nella statale, sottopagati, vanno bene per il popolino ma non per questi esimii signori?
Bruja

p.s. dimenticavo i figli di Moretti (Nanni) ed i nipoti di Bertinotti... sui figli di Veltroni si sa già abbastanza, non proseguo per non tediare....


----------



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega però come mai da anni il signor Santoro e tanti suoi amici (una é la Melandri) mandano i figli alla scuola privata schifando quella statale?
> Così giusto per la coerenza discorsiva, allora questi insegnanti che si fanno il mazzo nella statale, sottopagati, vanno bene per il popolino ma non per questi esimii signori?
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. dimenticavo i figli di Moretti (Nanni) ed i nipoti di Bertinotti... sui figli di Veltroni si sa già abbastanza, non proseguo per non tediare....


Per uno "Status Simbol" e' la trappola di tutti quelli che hanno danaro a volonta' ... la macchina piu' bella, la casa piu' grande e comoda, il cane/gatto con il pedigree etc etc etc


----------



## Bruja (25 Ottobre 2008)

*mah*

Una vollta si diceva predicare bene e razzolare......  comunque va bene lo stesso. Era solo per una questione di coerenza.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega però come mai da anni il signor Santoro e tanti suoi amici (una é la Melandri) mandano i figli alla scuola privata schifando quella statale?
> Così giusto per la coerenza discorsiva, allora questi insegnanti che si fanno il mazzo nella statale, sottopagati, vanno bene per il popolino ma non per questi esimii signori?
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. dimenticavo i figli di Moretti (Nanni) ed i nipoti di Bertinotti... sui figli di Veltroni si sa già abbastanza, non proseguo per non tediare....


Perché vogliono che imparino bene una lingua straniera ...e si sa che una lingua si impara solo se si è costretti ad usarla per fare comunicare emozioni, situazioni di vita, contenuti di studio*.
Per me commettono un errore dando più importanza a questo aspetto rispetto alla formazione complessiva che nella scuola italiano pubblica è più ricca. 



*da spiegare a chi vuole classi separate per stranieri.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Ottobre 2008)

*bona domenica*

e se vi avanzasse qulache pietra...


http://gamberorotto.com/miscellanea/sandro-bondi-poeta/



E va bene, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ognuno è libero di manifestare quello che vuole

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...di scrivere quello che desidera..

	
	
		
		
	


	




.persino quassu' abbiamo dovuto costituire un luogo _libero_, dentro ad uno che è lo è per definizione,

	
	
		
		
	


	




 mi riferisco alla 101.


  Ma che un ***** di Ministro BONDI, *DIFFONDA* questa "roba",( perchè il problema non è scriverla, ma avere pure il coraggio di diffonderla  un ministro della cultura, e non il bottegaio modesto  o mio nipote di 5 anni, io ho il dovere SACROSANTO di indignarmi prima come un IENA e di lapidarlo poi...ma davvero sapete......non per finta...aspettare lui e chi lo ha insediato e patapam...

gli italiani mi fanno empre piu' schifo..e quegli stronzi di intellettuali del paese.. se solo   si        volesserosporcare di piu' le loro  manine vellutate *nel fare politica *e non continuare a farsi seghe mentali che non servano a nessuno..forse...dico forse...questo paese diventerebbe meno ridicolo.


sul resto torno dopo ...a proposito delle scuole pubbliche e private.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché vogliono che imparino bene una lingua straniera ...e si sa che una lingua si impara solo se si è costretti ad usarla per fare comunicare emozioni, situazioni di vita, contenuti di studio*.
> Per me commettono un errore dando più importanza a questo aspetto rispetto alla formazione complessiva che nella scuola italiano pubblica è più ricca.
> 
> 
> ...


intanto se quelli della lega imparassero l'italiano o ad attibuire la poesia "a Silvia " a qualche poeta..anche a caso, mi basterebbe....allora incomincerei FORSE a prenedere minimamente le loro proposte in considerazione.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Ottobre 2008)

that 
ignorant of the Minister..cosi va meglio?


se bondi DIFFONDE quelle cagate io posso chiamarlo ******* quanto mi pare. NE HO il dovere CIVILE.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Ottobre 2008)

BONDI=
جاهل

​


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *BONDI=
> 
> *  جاهل
> ​


E che sono queste volgarita' Micia!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e se vi avanzasse qulache pietra...
> 
> 
> http://gamberorotto.com/miscellanea/sandro-bondi-poeta/
> ...


 Dai è uno scherzo...uno può anche scrivere roba del genere ...ma non diffonderla !


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega però come mai da anni il signor Santoro e tanti suoi amici (una é la Melandri) mandano i figli alla scuola privata schifando quella statale?
> Così giusto per la coerenza discorsiva, allora questi insegnanti che si fanno il mazzo nella statale, sottopagati, vanno bene per il popolino ma non per questi esimii signori?
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. dimenticavo i figli di Moretti (Nanni) ed i nipoti di Bertinotti... sui figli di Veltroni si sa già abbastanza, non proseguo per non tediare....


 

anche io ero assolutamente affrancata ad una scelta di tipo statale, volevo che il   mio ragazzo fosse seguito da professori il cui curricula fosse di comprovata esperienza...ma purtroppo ho dovuto ricredermi: isterici, demotivati, stanchi, con una attenzione pedagogica pari allo zero assoluto...e cosi ho  dovuto scegliere per una scuola che mi garantisse quantomeno un contatto semplificato con il corpo docente che, devo ammettere malgrado i miei pregiudizi li ho trovati davvero preparati e soprattutto coesi tra loro nelle scelte che fanno.


Questo NON significa che ne conoscoaltrettanti che insegnano nelle pubbliche che ancora sono dei missionari dell'alfabetizzazione...ma purtroppo sono una minoranza .

E che dire che un mio amico genovese è stato costretto a iscrivere ilfoglio ad una privata perchè nella classe vi erano 18 extracomunitari e sei italiani?

Insomma il problema non èdi facile semplificazione...quello che mi fa profondamente incazzare è che quei tanti prof precari che sono stati costretti anni fa a seguire corsi e controcorsi per garantirsi i posti ora rischiano di essere mandati a raccorglei pomodori...


si taglia dunque il personale docente..ma chi mi assicura che questi tagli non selettivi -ammesso che garantiscano una riduzione di spesa -mi garantiscono una migliore *qualità? *

al tempo di mio nonno bastava un insegnante a insegnare a scrivere e a leggere...non si richiedeva di piu'...ma oggi i ragazzi hanno bisogno di molto di piu'..un solo insegnante non puo' rispondere a tutte le competenze che i programmi richiedono che rispondono ad una solecitazione sociale ben precisa.

le università ...dolore di pancia..chi ha cvoglia di ricercare se deve scappare all'estero perchè qui in italia mancano i soldi..

le  possibilità di avere, dopo il dottorato di ricerca, un contratto a tempo indeterminato, cioè di vincere un concorso da ricercatore e poter iniziare la carriera scientifica con una certa tranquillità. Il problema è trovare il posto: in generale uno deve passare degli anni da precario, con borse di studio e contratti di ricerca a tempo determinato, con assegni da fame...poi alla fine con qualche calcio in culo e un po' di fortuna il posto lo trova...ma a quanti anni oltretutto...e chi lo mantiene nel frattempo...la mammina ricca?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dai è uno scherzo...uno può anche scrivere roba del genere ...ma non diffonderla !


non è uno scherzo...questo di cultura non ci capisce un *****..è stato schiaffato li' solo per poterlo manovrare meglio...per escludere la possibilità che rompesse i maroni...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> anche io ero assolutamente affrancata ad una scelta di tipo statale, volevo che il mio ragazzo fosse seguito da professori il cui curricula fosse di comprovata esperienza...ma purtroppo ho dovuto ricredermi: isterici, demotivati, stanchi, con una attenzione pedagogica pari allo zero assoluto...e cosi ho dovuto scegliere per una scuola che mi garantisse quantomeno un contatto semplificato con il corpo docente che, devo ammettere malgrado i miei pregiudizi li ho trovati davvero preparati e soprattutto coesi tra loro nelle scelte che fanno.
> 
> 
> Questo NON significa che ne conoscoaltrettanti che insegnano nelle pubbliche che ancora sono dei missionari dell'alfabetizzazione...ma purtroppo sono una minoranza .
> ...


 E' stato costretto dai suoi pregiudizi...


----------



## Bruja (27 Ottobre 2008)

*mah...*

Io non volevo iniziare una diatriba, ma in certe situazioni mi aspetto coerenza... tutto qui.
Se passa il messaggio che la difesa della scuola di stato, bene imprescindibile di un paese, viene però svicolato che chi di questa scuola porta il gonfalone, magari mi mette qualche pensiero; poi é chiaro che ognuno sceglie come preferisce, ma il vero problema é che a scegliere non sono le preferenze ma la situazione economica... vorrei vedere un operaio romano o milanese mandare i figli alla Ambritt o al Gonzaga! 
E chi fa queste scelte, non importa la fede politica o religiosa... i soldi li DEVE avere, esattamente come li hanno le persone che ho su nominato!!! Ecco perché trovo peloso sbandierare che non si devono fare tagli all'istruzione pubblica ed alla ricerca, ma in proprio "razzolare" in quella privata.  
Questo é il problema vero... non la scelta che, in caso, posso considerare legittima e ingiudicabile.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2008)

*Intanto*

Intanto la protesta si ingigantisce sempre di piu'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' doveroso preoccuparsi

http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_792906896.html


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Ottobre 2008)

Stamattina sono stata a Bari nei pressi dell'Ateneo e delle Facoltà di Giurisprudenza e Lingue: c'era un'atmosfera incredibile, tantissimi ragazzi per strada che preparavano striscioni e volantini, un sacco di carabinieri, un vociare sommesso ma profondo. L'università si sta muovendo, mentre in giro per il centro numerosi gruppi di studenti delle scuole superiori. Non vi nascondo che mi sono fermata a chiacchierare con alcuni di loro, mi hanno spiegato cosa stanno organizzando a scuola e mi sono sembrati abbastanza informati, uno di loro aveva in mano il testo della 133.... Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' stato costretto dai suoi pregiudizi...


ma no persa...mettiti nei suoi panni...anzi mettitti nei panni di una insegnante quale sei...hai 18 bimbi che hanno grosse lacune con l'italiano e non lo parlano bene anzi..molto male..e 5 italiani..lo puoi svolgere un programma non dico completo ma quantomeno da non penalizzare i 5 italiani?

Attivare una clase in piu'..dove i ragazzi non italiani sono almeno pari a quelli che conoscono la nostra lingua è una richiesta ambiziosa?


Attivare nel pomeriggio orari extra e per gli italiani che per i non italiani...insomma aperta a tutti..è una ambizione che non se deve manco pensà?

I ragazzi INSIEME devono stare...sappiamo bene con quanta facilità a questa età si apprendeono le lingue stranieresoprtattutto in momenti di condivisione che siano ludici e non , e per noi all'estero, quanto per loro...ma creare una classe dove comunque qualcuno viene penalizzato per disorganizzazione...che ha un nome preciso : mancanza di denaro..questo è davvero inammissibile in una società che si vanta di essere civile e progressista


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io non volevo iniziare una diatriba, ma in certe situazioni mi aspetto coerenza... tutto qui.
> Se passa il messaggio che la difesa della scuola di stato, bene imprescindibile di un paese, viene però svicolato che chi di questa scuola porta il gonfalone, magari mi mette qualche pensiero; poi é chiaro che ognuno sceglie come preferisce, ma il vero problema é che a scegliere non sono le preferenze ma la situazione economica... vorrei vedere un operaio romano o milanese mandare i figli alla Ambritt o al Gonzaga!
> E chi fa queste scelte, non importa la fede politica o religiosa... i soldi li DEVE avere, esattamente come li hanno le persone che ho su nominato!!! Ecco perché trovo peloso sbandierare che non si devono fare tagli all'istruzione pubblica ed alla ricerca, ma in proprio "razzolare" in quella privata.
> Questo é il problema vero... non la scelta che, in caso, posso considerare legittima e ingiudicabile.
> Bruja


avevo compreos bruja, la mia non voleva avere un accento polemico ma solo riportare la mia esperienza. e sono daccordo con te.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Ottobre 2008)

*giusy*



Giusy ha detto:


> Stamattina sono stata a Bari nei pressi dell'Ateneo e delle Facoltà di Giurisprudenza e Lingue: c'era un'atmosfera incredibile, tantissimi ragazzi per strada che preparavano striscioni e volantini, un sacco di carabinieri, un vociare sommesso ma profondo. L'università si sta muovendo, mentre in giro per il centro numerosi gruppi di studenti delle scuole superiori. Non vi nascondo che mi sono fermata a chiacchierare con alcuni di loro, mi hanno spiegato cosa stanno organizzando a scuola e mi sono sembrati abbastanza informati, uno di loro aveva in mano il testo della 133.... Forza ragazzi!


 

bene..pi' si è critici in maniera costruttiva e piu' si cresce...e questa è l'età giusta...mi fanno una tenerezza...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma no persa...mettiti nei suoi panni...anzi mettitti nei panni di una insegnante quale sei...hai 18 bimbi che hanno grosse lacune con l'italiano e non lo parlano bene anzi..molto male..e 5 italiani..lo puoi svolgere un programma non dico completo ma quantomeno da non penalizzare i 5 italiani?
> 
> Attivare una clase in piu'..dove i ragazzi non italiani sono almeno pari a quelli che conoscono la nostra lingua è una richiesta ambiziosa?
> 
> ...


Io ho una classe di 19 alunni, di questi 5 sono di nazionalità italiana.
Ma sarebbe davvero assurdo non considerare italiani almeno altri 10 bambini che sono nati qui, hanno frequentato già la scuola materna (=dell'Infanzia) e hanno genitori che vivono qui da 10 0 15 anni e hanno magari un italiano più ricco di tanti italiani.
Il lavoro di italiano (è proprio la mia area) che svolgo è molto ricco e affascinante. I bambini hanno qualche difficoltà ortografica in più di chi non solo è di madrelingua, ma soprattutto ha genitori di alto livello culturale, ma hanno un'elasticità mentale linguistica rara. Sono consapevoli della derivazione di alcune lingue dal latino, fanno un lavoro quotidiano sulle somiglianze e differenze tra le lingue e colgono sfumature di significato tra i diversi termini proprio basandosi su tali confronti.
Fanno un percorso diverso, meno tradizionale e soprattutto meno rassicurante per i genitori, ma non certo inferiore.
Sinceramente sono dispiaciuta che i miei figli non abbiano avuto queste possibilità di arricchimento.
Del resto definire stranieri questi bambini è spesso ridicolo e in effetti loro neppure si sentono stranieri.
Ho iniziato il lavoro quest'anno partendo dalle Olimpiadi per dare un segnale di pace e per rassicurare i nuovi inseriti che avevano un patrimonio linguistico e culturale comune.
Osservando che il nome di molti sport è uguale in tutto il modo, ho detto loro che erano stati inventati dagli inglesi. Al che una bambina mi ha chiesto:"Ma noi non abbiamo inventato nessuno sport?" "Noi chi?" ho chiesto "Noi italiani"
L'ho abbracciata la mia deliziosa Dianita... di nazionalità Ecuadoriana 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per i tre nuovi inseriti esistono ore intensive di italiano in piccolo gruppo, ma solo per non più di 10 ore la settimana per non più di 4 mesi.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sono d'accordo sull'arricchimento dato un buon miscuglio di culture (quanto vi posterei una foto della classe di Sbarella con questi bimbi tutti diversi e sporchi allo stesso modo :0025

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... questo e' il problema che ho in questo momento nel dover iscrivere Sbarella alla scuola elementare... come dicevo quelle che ho nel vicinato sono frequentate al 98% da musulmani, non e' pregiudizio ma non mi va che Sbarella sia una minoranza, anche perche' mi andrebbe poco bene se al 98% fossero Olandesi


----------



## Lettrice (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verro' lapidata ma non ho mai preso parte a cortei ed occupazioni... ce ne furono parecchi al tempo della prima elezione di Berlusconi... sfortunatamente la maggior parte degli studenti e' malinformata e comunque capisce poco... dovrebbero studiare e cambiare il sistema dall'interno... che poi e' l'unico vero modo per fare qualcosa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sull'arricchimento dato un buon miscuglio di culture (quanto vi posterei una foto della classe di Sbarella con questi bimbi tutti diversi e sporchi allo stesso modo :0025
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dal punto di vista culturale la mia classe è molto varia. Gli stranieri sono in prevalenza centro/sudamericani, ma ho 2 bulgari, 1 ucraina, 2 pachistani, 1 nuovo bambino del Bangladesh, 1 cinese e una fantastica bambina di coppia mista (madre centroamericana e padre tunisino che ...comunicano tra loro, ovviamente, in italiano). Dal punto di vista religioso 4 non seguono la religione cattolica, ma solo tre sono musulmani.
Ho avuto qualche problema, in passato, con un genitore musulmano, ma li ho avuti anche con italiani, la maggior parte dei genitori sono rispettosi e collaborativi e disponibilissimi ad aprirsi a esperienze nuove.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista culturale la mia classe è molto varia. Gli stranieri sono in prevalenza centro/sudamericani, ma ho 2 bulgari, 1 ucraina, 2 pachistani, 1 nuovo bambino del Bangladesh, 1 cinese e una fantastica bambina di coppia mista (madre centroamericana e padre tunisino che ...comunicano tra loro, ovviamente, in italiano). Dal punto di vista religioso 4 non seguono la religione cattolica, ma solo tre sono musulmani.
> Ho avuto qualche problema, in passato, con un genitore musulmano, ma li ho avuti anche con italiani, la maggior parte dei genitori sono rispettosi e collaborativi e disponibilissimi ad aprirsi a esperienze nuove.



Credo che i genitori possano essere una rottura di palle a prescindere dalla provenienza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ecco la tua classe e' un miscuglio favoloso... nessuna componente predomina ne etnica ne religiosa... ma tu pensa a una classe in cui 12 bimbi su 13 sono musulmani... per me non s'ha da fare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo che i genitori possano essere una rottura di palle a prescindere dalla provenienza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In effetti ...però sempre meglio di una di ...testimoni di Geova..


----------



## Lettrice (27 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In effetti ...però sempre meglio di una di ...testimoni di Geova..



O di Olandesi DOC...


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2008)

Io sti ragagazzi li amo tutti ... rossi o neri, e' giusto che oggi siano tutti uniti per difendere il tuturo di Tutti indipendentemente dal colore politico.

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/rossi-e-neri-ancora-insieme/25623?video


----------



## Rebecca (28 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché vogliono che imparino bene una lingua straniera ...e si sa che una lingua si impara solo se si è costretti ad usarla per fare comunicare emozioni, situazioni di vita, contenuti di studio*.
> Per me commettono un errore dando più importanza a questo aspetto rispetto alla formazione complessiva che nella scuola italiano pubblica è più ricca.
> 
> 
> ...


Ho imparato benissimo l'inglese in aula a topolinia. Figuriamoci se non l'imparano dei bambini che poi vivono in Italia.
Io se avessi un figlio non vorrei che il programma andasse a rilento per recuperare chi non sta al passo. Mi sembra giusto anche per loro metterceli, al passo. Vale per gli stranieri che non sanno l'italiano e per gli italiani che non stanno al passo per altri motivi.


----------



## Rebecca (28 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Verro' lapidata ma non ho mai preso parte a cortei ed occupazioni... ce ne furono parecchi al tempo della prima elezione di Berlusconi... sfortunatamente la maggior parte degli studenti e' malinformata e comunque capisce poco... dovrebbero studiare e cambiare il sistema dall'interno... che poi e' l'unico vero modo per fare qualcosa.


Verrò lapidata anche io, ma trovo che le occupazioni siano un gravissimo atto di prevaricazione e, in quanto tale, di violenza. Indipendentemente da chi sia al governo e contro chi si manifesti. Si manifesta fuori, non si occupa! E non tovo bello che i docenti sollecitino occupazioni. La scuola deve essere aperta, accessibile a chiunque ci voglia andare.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Ottobre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Verrò lapidata anche io, ma trovo che le occupazioni siano un gravissimo atto di prevaricazione e, in quanto tale, di violenza. Indipendentemente da chi sia al governo e contro chi si manifesti. Si manifesta fuori, non si occupa! E non tovo bello che i docenti sollecitino occupazioni. La scuola deve essere aperta, accessibile a chiunque ci voglia andare.


 infatti gli universitari italiani da SETTIMANE fanno lezione in piazza.... e oggi anche una 24ore no stop a firenza.....


----------



## Grande82 (28 Ottobre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Ho imparato benissimo l'inglese in aula a topolinia. Figuriamoci se non l'imparano dei bambini che poi vivono in Italia.
> Io se avessi un figlio non vorrei che il programma andasse a rilento per recuperare chi non sta al passo. Mi sembra giusto anche per loro metterceli, al passo. Vale per gli stranieri che non sanno l'italiano e per gli italiani che non stanno al passo per altri motivi.


 rita, parliamo come mangiamo e non offendiamo le reciproche inteliggenze. la legge on l'ho letta, ma se come ho sentito gli stranieri avrebbero classi separate non solo per le lingue ma per tutto, si tratta di LEGGI RAZZIALI.
Ah, solo una cosa: io del programma delle elementari non ricordo se eravamo bravi o rallentati dalla ragazzina down, ma ricordo l'arricchimento emotivo di quella che veniva dal nord e delle aragzzina down e del bambino che veniva a piedi dall'istituto per orfani, che era in campagna.... queste cose qui.... e ricordo bene che la mia insegnante faceva lezione di religione una volta l'anno perchè non le piaceva....  i difetti dell'insegnante unico...........


----------



## Rebecca (28 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> infatti gli universitari italiani da SETTIMANE fanno lezione in piazza.... e oggi anche una 24ore no stop a firenza.....


Quello mi sta bene. Anche se non condivido.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Ho imparato benissimo l'inglese in aula a topolinia. Figuriamoci se non l'imparano dei bambini che poi vivono in Italia.
> Io se avessi un figlio non vorrei che il programma andasse a rilento per recuperare chi non sta al passo. Mi sembra giusto anche per loro metterceli, al passo. Vale per gli stranieri che non sanno l'italiano e per gli italiani che non stanno al passo per altri motivi.


L'apprendimento nella scuola primaria non funziona come avviene negli ordini di scuola successivi (soprattutto a livello superiore dove un insegnamento teorico può essere utile in una prima fase perché già si possiedono le regole della propria lingua). Già da qualche tempo (uhm ...sessantina d'anni dalla riforma di Dewey negli USA) si è compreso che i bambini imparano facendo e che, in particolar modo la lingua, può essere imparata più efficacemente se è strumento per esprimere quel che si fa e si vive piuttosto che attraverso l'insegnamento formale delle strutture. Questo insegnamento deve essere successivo e dev'essere una riflessione sulla lingua usata e non una trasmissione di regole rigide da applicare (grammatica, analisi logica, ecc).
Esistono molte sperimentazioni, infatti, che hanno ottenuto risultati sorprendenti di insegnamento dell'inglese utilizzandola come lingua veicolare per determinati apprendimenti. Ad esempio si insegna scienze in inglese, ovvio a livello di base, quando scienze significa fare, sperimentare, osservare, imparare il metodo scientifico e verbalizzare le esperienze e comunicarle.
Risulta quindi evidente che l'esperienza di classe (in un contesto ricco e stimolante quale è quello del tempo pieno) è la migliore situazione per acquisire anche la lingua italiana.
Del resto i bambini che si trovassero isolati dai loro coetanei italiani non potrebbero instaurare con loro le relazioni amicali che consentono anche fuori di sperimentare l'uso della lingua. Mi sembra evidente che frequenterebbero spontaneamente coloro che hanno conosciuto nelle classi "speciali" utilizzando tra loro, giocoforza, un linguaggio ridotto.
Le eventuali difficoltà di alunni non di madre lingua italiana (poi non so quanti italiani siano ancor oggi di madre lingua italiana e non dialetto in molte parti d'Italia...) non possono che stimolare la riflessione sulla nostra lingua più motivata per la naturale curiosità a comprendere le "singolari" caratteristiche nella nostra lingua rispetto, ad esempio, al maschile e femminile e alle concordanze con gli aggettivi o alla costruzione sintattica.
Le classi omogenee, ovvero composte da alunni con le stesse caratteristiche, alte o basse (che si presume di poter valutare oggettivamente?), sono state sperimentate e sono state superate da ormai molti decenni perché demotivanti per tutti.
A richiesta posso fornire bibliografia


----------



## Rebecca (28 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> rita, parliamo come mangiamo e non offendiamo le reciproche inteliggenze. *la legge on l'ho letta, ma se come ho sentito gli stranieri avrebbero classi separate non solo per le lingue ma per tutto, si tratta di LEGGI RAZZIALI.*.


La proposta - per come l'ho sentita io - si riferiva a classi per imparare l'italiano per poi essere reinseriti nel corso principale. Ma insomma una scuola che riesce ad essere più adeguata alle differenti esigenze degli alunni, alle differenti velocità (non parliamo di intelligenza o dignità, ma di strumenti), che non appiattisce verso il basso, ma che si prende cura degli alunni secondo le loro specifiche nezessità, pare una cosa troppo brutta... é l'eterno dilemma dei bambini molto dotati che rischiano di annoiarsi nelle classi in cui si trovano... Con tutte le debite differenze, se ti vai a iscrivere a qualche corso nelle università estere, devi dimostrare di conoscere la lingua. Non mi pare una cosa scandalosa e nemmeno discriminante. Poi non ho capito dove avrei offeso l'intelligenza di chi...



> Ah, solo una cosa: io del programma delle elementari non ricordo se eravamo bravi o rallentati dalla ragazzina down, ma ricordo l'arricchimento emotivo di quella che veniva dal nord e delle aragzzina down e del bambino che veniva a piedi dall'istituto per orfani, che era in campagna.... queste cose qui.... e ricordo bene che la mia insegnante faceva lezione di religione una volta l'anno perchè non le piaceva....  i difetti dell'insegnante unico...........


Io delle elementari ricordo che mi ero fatta amica della bambina rom (allora una vera assoluta rarità) e che in quel periodo ero rimasta indietro, studiavo poco e scappavo pure da scuola. Comunque eravamo amiche e a me piaceva. Però adesso capisco anche come poteva vedere mia madre la questione. Perchè non ci devono essere strumenti di integrazione? Integrazione non significa solo "metterli tutti assieme"... P.S. L'arricchimento emotivo per me non viene dall'orfano, dallo straniero, dal down. Viene dall'umanità delle persone, indipendentemente dalla loro nazionalità, o situazione familiare, o stato di salute....


----------



## Rebecca (28 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'apprendimento nella scuola primaria non funziona come avviene negli ordini di scuola successivi (soprattutto a livello superiore dove un insegnamento teorico può essere utile in una prima fase perché già si possiedono le regole della propria lingua). Già da qualche tempo (uhm ...sessantina d'anni dalla riforma di Dewey negli USA) si è compreso che i bambini imparano facendo e che, in particolar modo la lingua, può essere imparata più efficacemente se è strumento per esprimere quel che si fa e si vive piuttosto che attraverso l'insegnamento formale delle strutture. Questo insegnamento deve essere successivo e dev'essere una riflessione sulla lingua usata e non una trasmissione di regole rigide da applicare (grammatica, analisi logica, ecc).
> Esistono molte sperimentazioni, infatti, che hanno ottenuto risultati sorprendenti di insegnamento dell'inglese utilizzandola come lingua veicolare per determinati apprendimenti. Ad esempio si insegna scienze in inglese, ovvio a livello di base, quando scienze significa fare, sperimentare, osservare, imparare il metodo scientifico e verbalizzare le esperienze e comunicarle.
> Risulta quindi evidente che l'esperienza di classe (in un contesto ricco e stimolante quale è quello del tempo pieno) è la migliore situazione per acquisire anche la lingua italiana.
> Del resto i bambini che si trovassero isolati dai loro coetanei italiani non potrebbero instaurare con loro le relazioni amicali che consentono anche fuori di sperimentare l'uso della lingua. Mi sembra evidente che frequenterebbero spontaneamente coloro che hanno conosciuto nelle classi "speciali" utilizzando tra loro, giocoforza, un linguaggio ridotto.
> ...


Grazie, P/R cara, ma mi basta tirar giù i libri dalla libreria della sala. 
Oddio, magari tocca anche spolverarli, ma mi sono fatta il mazzo sulla didattica della lingua e sulla psicolinguistica e ho insegnato a piccoli e adulti, ho superato il concorso e.... mi ricordo ancora le prime lezioni di inglese, alle elementari. Era una roba sperimentale", ma mi ricordo persino le pagine del libro. Insegnare una lingua in classe non significa necessariamente ricorrere all'insegnamento formale delle strutture.
Io sono d'accordo su quello che scrivi, sul modo di acquisire una lingua (anche se negli ultimi anni c'è stato qualche ripensamento da parte deglis studiosi dell'apprendimento del linguaggio sul "metodo comunicativo" spinto. Quello che non condivido è quando dici "Risulta quindi evidente che l'esperienza di classe (in un contesto ricco e stimolante quale è quello del tempo pieno) è la migliore situazione per acquisire anche la lingua italiana", perchè lo scopo della scuola non può essere esclusivamente diventare una classe di lingua "straniera?". Io non contesto che alla fine impareranno. Io osservo che gli altri rimangono indietro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> La proposta - per come l'ho sentita io - si riferiva a classi per imparare l'italiano per poi essere reinseriti nel corso normale. Ma insomma una scuola che riesce ad essere più adeguata alle differenti esigenze degli alunni, alle differenti velocità (non parliamo di intelligenza o dignità, ma di strumenti), che non appiattisce verso il basso, ma che si prende cura degli alunni secondo le loro specifiche nezessità, pare una cosa troppo brutta... é l'eterno dilemma dei bambini molto dotati che rischiano di annoiarsi nelle classi in cui si trovano... Con tutte le debite differenze, se ti vai a iscrivere a qualche corso nelle università estere, devi dimostrare di conoscere la lingua. Non mi pare una cosa scandalosa e nemmeno discriminante. Poi non ho capito dove avrei offeso l'intelligenza di chi...
> 
> Io delle elementari ricordo che mi ero fatta amica della bambina rom (allora una vera assoluta rarità) e che in quel periodo ero rimasta indietro, studiavo poco e scappavo pure da scuola. Comunque eravamo amiche e a me piaceva. Però adesso capisco anche come poteva vedere mia madre la questione. Perchè non ci devono essere strumenti di integrazione? Integrazione non significa solo "metterli tutti assieme"... P.S. L'arricchimento emotivo per me non viene dall'orfano, dallo straniero, dal down. Viene dall'umanità delle persone, indipendentemente dalla loro nazionalità, o situazione familiare, o stato di salute....


Esistono molte possibilità per le scuole di adeguare l'offerta formativa con metodologia e organizzazione flessibile.
La stessa Riforma Moratti si rifaceva a esperienze positive laboratoriali, poi commetteva l'errore di togliere agli esperti ovvero agli insegnanti la responsabilitò di scegliere e organizzare le attività e poneva la scelta alle famiglie che non posseggono gli strumenti per farlo.
Mi sembra assodato che per ogni attività si debba ricorrere alla professionalità di chi ha competenze ed esperienza, mentre quella riforma negava questa competenza da cui derivano la responsabilità e il potere di scegliere le attività e i criteri di formazione dei gruppi.
Ma la possibilità di organizzare attività laboratoriali per un tempo limitato è già presente nelle scuole e vengono infatti organizzate. Se esistono scuole che non le attuano devono essere individuati strumenti per stimolarle o guidarle a farlo, ma non istituire classi separate.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Grazie, P/R cara, ma mi basta tirar giù i libri dalla libreria della sala.
> Oddio, magari tocca anche spolverarli, ma mi sono fatta il mazzo sulla didattica della lingua e sulla psicolinguistica e ho insegnato a piccoli e adulti, ho superato il concorso e.... mi ricordo ancora le prime lezioni di inglese, alle elementari. Era una roba sperimentale", ma mi ricordo persino le pagine del libro. Insegnare una lingua in classe non significa necessariamente ricorrere all'insegnamento formale delle strutture.
> Io sono d'accordo su quello che scrivi, sul modo di acquisire una lingua (anche se negli ultimi anni c'è stato qualche ripensamento da parte deglis studiosi dell'apprendimento del linguaggio sul "metodo comunicativo" spinto. Quello che non condivido è quando dici "Risulta quindi evidente che l'esperienza di classe (in un contesto ricco e stimolante quale è quello del tempo pieno) è la migliore situazione per acquisire anche la lingua italiana", perchè lo scopo della scuola non può essere esclusivamente diventare una classe di lingua "straniera?". Io non contesto che alla fine impareranno. Io osservo che gli altri rimangono indietro.


 Non rimangono "indietro" ...imparano in modo diverso e con stimoli diversi.
Il metodo comunicativo senza una minima riflessione sulla lingua che si sta imparando io l'ho trovato negativo per la lingua straniera per gli italiani e lo trovo negativo per gli alunni stranieri nei confronti dell'italiano.
Poi la proposta è di difficile realizzazione pratica nella mia scuola (e siamo in testa per la percentuale di stranieri) in quanto i bambini con una conoscenza nulla o di primo livello della lingua italiana non sono in numero sufficiente per costituire una classe normale anche unendo bambini dai 6 agli 11.

Con la battuta sulla bibliografia non mi riferivo nello specifico a te, ma a chiunque fosse interessato ad approfondire non tanto o non solo l'insegnamento linguistico quanto proprio le correnti pedagogiche storiche o più recenti soprattutto relative alla metodologia.


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Ottobre 2008)

Sono stata ad un'assemblea sindacale stamattina.
Ne sono uscita depressa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sono stata ad un'assemblea sindacale stamattina.
> Ne sono uscita depressa.


Se si evita l'ictus (che ho rischiato ieri vedendo Vespa) si dovrebbe uscirne con rabbia e carica...


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se si evita l'ictus (che ho rischiato ieri vedendo Vespa) si dovrebbe uscirne con rabbia e carica...


mia mamma domenica me ne ha detta una bellissima:
report con la gabanelli corteggiano l'embolo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mia mamma domenica me ne ha detta una bellissima:
> report con la gabanelli corteggiano l'embolo


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Ottobre 2008)

Al solito i sinistrorsi oltre che essere livorosi (ora che ho imparato questo aggettivo continuo ad usarlo a go go) sono anche dei preveggenti.
Perchè non attendete di veder la riforma all'opera e poi, dopo tempo adeguato, la giudicherete?
Voi sapreste fare meglio?
Se anche così fosse lei è il ministro e quindi ... si farà come dice lei


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Al solito i sinistrorsi oltre che essere livorosi (ora che ho imparato questo aggettivo continuo ad usarlo a go go) sono anche dei preveggenti.
> *Perchè non attendete di veder la riforma all'opera e poi, dopo tempo adeguato, la giudicherete?*
> Voi sapreste fare meglio?
> Se anche così fosse lei è il ministro e quindi ... si farà come dice lei


 
No perchè non avremo più una cattedra.


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se si evita l'ictus (che ho rischiato ieri vedendo Vespa) si dovrebbe uscirne con rabbia e carica...


 
La rabbia mi è venuta dopo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Al solito i sinistrorsi oltre che essere livorosi (ora che ho imparato questo aggettivo continuo ad usarlo a go go) sono anche dei preveggenti.
> Perchè non attendete di veder la riforma all'opera e poi, dopo tempo adeguato, la giudicherete?
> Voi sapreste fare meglio?
> Se anche così fosse lei è il ministro e quindi ... si farà come dice lei


Questa provocazione l'hai costruita male.
Del resto la "riforma" l'ho già vista alla prova è la scuola che ho frequentato come scolara negli anni 50/60 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  il grembiulino aveva anche graziosi colletti col fiocco di colore diverso a seconda della classe e che evidenziavano i meriti acquisiti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






P.S. Io non sono sinistrorsa sono di sinistra


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Ottobre 2008)

Il grembiule serve e non fa male anzi.
Le cattedre? Le persone preparate, forse, potranno averla. Dovranno dimostrare però di essere davvero preparate perchè io mi sarei rotto il caxxo di pagare per chi non lavora.


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Al solito i sinistrorsi oltre che essere livorosi (ora che ho imparato questo aggettivo continuo ad usarlo a go go) sono anche dei preveggenti.
> Perchè non attendete di veder la riforma all'opera e poi, dopo tempo adeguato, la giudicherete?
> Voi sapreste fare meglio?
> Se anche così fosse lei è il ministro e quindi ... si farà come dice lei


Vedi Uno la cosa che mi ha fatto tanto, ma tanto piacere e sentire i ragazzi urlare:
*
 "Ne' rossi, ne' neri, solo liberi pensieri"  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*capisci la differenza?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Il grembiule serve e non fa male anzi.
> Le cattedre? Le persone preparate, forse, potranno averla. Dovranno dimostrare però di essere davvero preparate perchè io mi sarei rotto il caxxo di pagare per chi non lavora.


Il grembiule è educazione all'ipocrisia, alla negazione delle differenze di cui non ci si vuole far carico ...

Vedo  che è riuscita l'operazione di far passare come verità assolute giudizi e valutazioni non motivate.


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa provocazione l'hai costruita male.
> Del resto la "riforma" l'ho già vista alla prova è la scuola che ho frequentato come scolara negli anni 50/60
> 
> 
> ...








   non mi dire


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il grembiule è educazione all'ipocrisia, alla negazione delle differenze di cui non ci si vuole far carico ...
> 
> Vedo che è riuscita l'operazione di far passare come verità assolute giudizi e valutazioni non motivate.


sono serio: se mio figlio avesse una maestra con le tue idee io lo toglierei da scuola


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vedi Uno la cosa che mi ha fatto tanto, ma tanto piacere e sentire i ragazzi urlare:
> 
> *"Ne' rossi, ne' neri, solo liberi pensieri"
> 
> ...


e lo dici a me? se ne trovi un altro con i pensieri più liberi dei miei fammi sapere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sono serio: se mio figlio avesse una maestra con le tue idee io lo toglierei da scuola


 Se avessi un figlio in classe mia mi adoreresti ...anche se saresti un po' geloso del suo entusiasmo...


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vedi Uno la cosa che mi ha fatto tanto, ma tanto piacere e sentire i ragazzi urlare:
> 
> *"Ne' rossi, ne' neri, solo liberi pensieri"
> 
> ...


 è così.è quello che dicevo ad oscuro la volta scorsa


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se avessi un figlio in classe mia mi adoreresti ...anche se saresti un po' geloso del suo entusiasmo...


Mi perdonerai se faccio fatica a crederci ... non potrei mai essere, comunque, geloso dell'entusiasmo di mio figlio. Il problema è che le ideologie, secondo me, gli insegnanti dovrebbero riporle nel cassetto nel momento in cui entrano in classe. Ma così non è perchè gli uomini sono, appunto, umani.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Mi perdonerai se faccio fatica a crederci ... non potrei mai essere, comunque, geloso dell'entusiasmo di mio figlio. Il problema è che le ideologie, secondo me, gli insegnanti dovrebbero riporle nel cassetto nel momento in cui entrano in classe. Ma così non è perchè gli uomini sono, appunto, umani.


 

ideologie....vatti ad aprire qualche libricino di pedagogia..senza demmeno arrivare a Dewey..che ***** centra l'ideologia...i partiti...questa è politica...pedagogia, integrazione sociale..etc...EDUCAZIONE *****!

per quanto riguarda l'infelice ma legittima, uscita sul riconoscimento di Persa come insegnante...guarda Uno..franchezza per franchezza...io vado ancora "oltre" a quello che pensi...se fossi vattalapesca istituirei una commissione che da il patentino di GENITORE solo a chi si puo' permettere di NON fare danno.


*ps. per persa*. magari tutti gli insegnanti avessero la coscienza che dimostri tu...


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ideologie....vatti ad aprire qualche libricino di pedagogia..senza demmeno arrivare a Dewey..che ***** centra l'ideologia...i partiti...questa è politica...pedagogia, integrazione sociale..etc...EDUCAZIONE *****!
> 
> per quanto riguarda l'infelice ma legittima, uscita sul riconoscimento di Persa come insegnante...guarda Uno..franchezza per franchezza...io vado ancora "oltre" a quello che pensi...se fossi vattalapesca istituirei una commissione che da il patentino di GENITORE solo a chi si puo' permettere di NON fare danno.
> 
> ...


pensi che uno possa essere un educatore neutrale quando è pieno, legittimamente, della sua idea politica? di insegnanti che propinano il loro credo ne è pieno il mondo. quando i miei figli tornano da scuola devo fare il "controcanto" per far avere loro anche un'altra visuale del mondo. poi pensala come ti pare.
per quanto riguarda la tua, sì questa, infelicissima battuta sul genitore che non fa danno con evidenti richiami alla mia persona ... ho attestati continui di stima e di amore infinito dei miei figli che mi fanno passare oltre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> pensi che uno possa essere un educatore neutrale quando è pieno, legittimamente, della sua idea politica? di insegnanti che propinano il loro credo ne è pieno il mondo. quando i miei figli tornano da scuola devo fare il "controcanto" per far avere loro anche un'altra visuale del mondo. poi pensala come ti pare.
> per quanto riguarda la tua, sì questa, infelicissima battuta sul genitore che non fa danno con evidenti richiami alla mia persona ... ho attestati continui di stima e di amore infinito dei miei figli che mi fanno passare oltre.


Nessuno è neutrale e io non lo sono.
Sono dalla parte dei bambini, difendo le loro diversità come ricchezza e propongo attività diverse nella mediazione pedagogica. Quando si lavora così non si trasmettono contenuti di parte, ma dei valori: valori di inclusione, di rispetto delle diversità, di non discriminazione, di rimozione degli ostacoli che limitano la piena partecipazione alla vita sociale.
Eh sì sono di una posizione di parte, della parte della Costituzione.
Comunque se desideravi controbattere non credo che tu sia così sprovveduto da non esserti accorto che non hai risposto ad affermazioni pedagogiche con affermazioni pedagogiche, ma hai spostato la discussione su un finto piano politico, ma in realtà personale.
Volendo avresti potuto anche rispondere che sono una vecchia gallina e **** di legno e una totale cretina, come faceva qualcuno, ma non chiamiamo questo confronto.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Ottobre 2008)

*detto serenamente Uno*



> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > pensi che uno possa essere un educatore neutrale quando è pieno, legittimamente, della sua idea politica?
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nessuno è neutrale e io non lo sono.
> Sono dalla parte dei bambini, difendo le loro diversità come ricchezza e propongo attività diverse nella mediazione pedagogica. Quando si lavora così non si trasmettono contenuti di parte, ma dei valori: valori di inclusione, di rispetto delle diversità, di non discriminazione, di rimozione degli ostacoli che limitano la piena partecipazione alla vita sociale.
> Eh sì sono di una posizione di parte, della parte della Costituzione.
> Comunque se desideravi controbattere non credo che tu sia così sprovveduto da non esserti accorto che non hai risposto ad affermazioni pedagogiche con affermazioni pedagogiche, ma hai spostato la discussione su un finto piano politico, ma in realtà personale.
> Volendo avresti potuto anche rispondere che sono una vecchia gallina e **** di legno e una totale cretina, come faceva qualcuno, ma non chiamiamo questo confronto.


Ma io non ti darei mai della vecchia gallina ... non so nemmeno quanti anni hai e poi ... ho comunque rispetto delle persone anziane (nel caso tu lo fossi).
non sono sprovveduto ma, come tutti noi, sei troppo buona con te stessa. non puoi non trasmettere il tuo credo che sarà sì incentrato su tutto quello che dici ma "partendo da sinistra". perchè ci sono insegnanti che portano a scuola il quotidiano la repubblica per commentarlo? perchè non portano il corriere della sera? o a questo punto il giornale?
perchè ci sono insegnanti che danno del cretino a berlusconi? perchè ci sono insegnanti che sparano a zero sull'operato del governo attuale? questo vuol dire pluralismo di idee? o vuol dire piuttosto influenzare il pensiero dei ragazzi?
nessuna persona può essere davvero neutrale fino in fondo e i ragazzi sono spugne che assorbono tutto.


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> > *si!* perchè la politica è gestione della comunità con i suoi problemi, la politica è il rapporto che l' individuo ha con la società, ed quindi una cosa che dovrebbe ANZI, coinvolgere TUTTI..nel senso che tutti dovrebbero essere educati alla politicamente...criticamente allla realtà.
> >
> > Questo pero' non si deve confondere con la Partitica UNO, tirando in causa partiti, i parlamentari..colori ...
> >
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma io non ti darei mai della vecchia gallina ... non so nemmeno quanti anni hai e poi ... ho comunque rispetto delle persone anziane (nel caso tu lo fossi).
> non sono sprovveduto ma, come tutti noi, sei troppo buona con te stessa. non puoi non trasmettere il tuo credo che sarà sì incentrato su tutto quello che dici ma "partendo da sinistra". perchè ci sono insegnanti che portano a scuola il quotidiano la repubblica per commentarlo? perchè non portano il corriere della sera? o a questo punto il giornale?
> perchè ci sono insegnanti che danno del cretino a berlusconi? perchè ci sono insegnanti che sparano a zero sull'operato del governo attuale? questo vuol dire pluralismo di idee? o vuol dire piuttosto influenzare il pensiero dei ragazzi?
> nessuna persona può essere davvero neutrale fino in fondo e *i ragazzi sono spugne che assorbono tutto*.


Lo credi davvero? Ma va!
Assorbono una frase buttata lì e li influenza il quotidiano che legge un insegnante? A parte che dimentichi che gli insegnanti sono diversi ed è proprio la pluralità delle voci la forza della scuola pubblica..ma credi davvero che qualche frase detta da un insegnante possa "vincere" (come temi) ore e ore di televisione? Sai che quel che trasmette un mezzo è il linguaggio quanto se non più del contenuto?

Comunque, per tua informazione, quando avvio alla lettura del quotidiano ne porto almeno 4 o 5 (a mie spese) e fanno il lavoro di analisi di un articolo sullo stesso argomento e compiono loro stessi un confronto sulla collocazione, i concetti, la struttura, la scelta dei termini e l'eventuale uso di immagini. Educo al senso critico.
So che è una lotta persa in partenza (per le ragioni sopraesposte), ma ci provo.


----------



## Old amarax (29 Ottobre 2008)

*x Persa*


















   vado a Roma...... e  mi incontro con ....????


----------



## Lettrice (29 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo credi davvero? Ma va!
> Assorbono una frase buttata lì e li influenza il quotidiano che legge un insegnante? A parte che dimentichi che gli insegnanti sono diversi ed è proprio la pluralità delle voci la forza della scuola pubblica..ma credi davvero che qualche frase detta da un insegnante possa "vincere" (come temi) ore e ore di televisione? Sai che quel che trasmette un mezzo è il linguaggio quanto se non più del contenuto?
> 
> *Comunque, per tua informazione, quando avvio alla lettura del quotidiano ne porto almeno 4 o 5 (a mie spese) e fanno il lavoro di analisi di un articolo sullo stesso argomento e compiono loro stessi un confronto sulla collocazione, i concetti, la struttura, la scelta dei termini e l'eventuale uso di immagini. Educo al senso critico.*
> So che è una lotta persa in partenza (per le ragioni sopraesposte), ma ci provo.


Lo faceva anche la mia maestra... e devo dire che ho capito molti anni dopo da che parte pendeva... e io non pendo dalla stessa... quindi concordo sullo spugne un par de palle


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Ottobre 2008)

io non capisco perchè in una discussione si debba trascendere e arrivare al personale (come è un genitore o come una fa il suo lavoro).
Grazie  a Dio non abbiamo tutti le stesse idee e nessuno ha la verità in tasca.
Io non mi esprimo più di tanto ma mi sembra che tutto questo casino non stia giovando molto alla scuola.
stamattina sentivo per radio che il decreto che si vota oggi si riferisce solo alla scuola primaria e non mi sembra proponga cazzate...però ammetto che non sto seguendo a dovere la questione.


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo credi davvero? Ma va!
> Assorbono una frase buttata lì e li influenza il quotidiano che legge un insegnante? A parte che dimentichi che gli insegnanti sono diversi ed è proprio la pluralità delle voci la forza della scuola pubblica..ma credi davvero che qualche frase detta da un insegnante possa "vincere" (come temi) ore e ore di televisione? Sai che quel che trasmette un mezzo è il linguaggio quanto se non più del contenuto?
> 
> *Comunque, per tua informazione, quando avvio alla lettura del quotidiano ne porto almeno 4 o 5* (a mie spese) *e fanno il lavoro di analisi di un articolo sullo stesso argomento e compiono loro stessi un confronto sulla collocazione, i concetti, la struttura*, la scelta dei termini e l'eventuale uso di immagini. Educo al senso critico.
> So che è una lotta persa in partenza (per le ragioni sopraesposte), ma ci provo.


brava! sei una delle poche che si comporta in questo modo. ripeto ... alla scuola primaria sono delle spugne


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non capisco perchè in una discussione si debba trascendere e arrivare al personale (come è un genitore o come una fa il suo lavoro).
> Grazie a Dio non abbiamo tutti le stesse idee e nessuno ha la verità in tasca.
> Io non mi esprimo più di tanto ma mi sembra che tutto questo casino non stia giovando molto alla scuola.
> stamattina sentivo per radio che il decreto che si vota oggi si riferisce solo alla scuola primaria e non mi sembra proponga cazzate...però ammetto che non sto seguendo a dovere la questione.


sì hai ragione si riferisce alla primaria ma stamattina sul giornale leggevo: contro il decreto gelmini per i tagli alle finanze della scuola. si può scrivere una caxxata più grande? i tagli sono nella finanziaria non nel decreto gelmini. mah!
è questa la cosa che mi "angoscia" ... questo voler fare una confusione e un "tanto peggio tanto meglio"


----------



## Grande82 (29 Ottobre 2008)

Uno, se un insegnante potrebbe, pur nelle sue indubbie capacità tecniche e conoscenze da insegnante, far pendere uno studente troppo da una parte, non è meglio avere vari insegnanti in modo da moltiplicare le voci?
Buonagiornata!


----------



## Grande82 (29 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sì hai ragione si riferisce alla primaria ma stamattina sul giornale leggevo: contro il decreto gelmini per i tagli alle finanze della scuola. si può scrivere una caxxata più grande? i tagli sono nella finanziaria non nel decreto gelmini. mah!
> è questa la cosa che mi "angoscia" ... questo voler fare una confusione e un "tanto peggio tanto meglio"


 I tagli alle università sono nella finanaziaria.
il decreto gelmini è una riforma delle scuole primarie che IMPLICA dei tagli che a loro volta saranno reinseriti nella finanziaria, dunque il decreto gelmini finirà come 'allegato alla finanziaria'....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Ottobre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> vado a Roma...... e mi incontro con ....????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non capisco perchè in una discussione si debba trascendere e arrivare al personale (come è un genitore o come una fa il suo lavoro).
> Grazie a Dio non abbiamo tutti le stesse idee e nessuno ha la verità in tasca.
> Io non mi esprimo più di tanto ma mi sembra che tutto questo casino non stia giovando molto alla scuola.
> stamattina sentivo per radio che il decreto che si vota oggi si riferisce solo alla scuola primaria e non mi sembra proponga cazzate...però ammetto che non sto seguendo a dovere la questione.


Su un argomento su cui non sono competente chiedo a un esperto.
Se volessi sapere come funzionano fiere ecc mi fiderei di te non penserei che quello che pare a me per la mia esperienzai frequentatrice potesse essere più valida di quella di chi ci lavora da anni.


unodinoi ha detto:


> sì hai ragione si riferisce alla primaria ma stamattina sul giornale leggevo: contro il decreto gelmini per i tagli alle finanze della scuola. si può scrivere una caxxata più grande? i tagli sono nella finanziaria non nel decreto gelmini. mah!
> è questa la cosa che mi "angoscia" ... questo voler fare una confusione e un "tanto peggio tanto meglio"


La scuola elementare (ora si chiama Primaria e il cambiamento di nome, anche se duro da assimilare, non è semplicemente nominale, ma sta a indicare che non si tratta più della scuola che deve solo dare gli elementi di base, ma che è la prima istituzione formalizzata all'educazione e all'istruzione) è la scuola di tutti e riguarda tutti perché la formazione delle future generazioni parte da lì e vivere con accanto con persone con una buona formazione ed educazione è interesse di tutti.
La "riforma" è sbagliata perché ottiene come effetto positivo solo di produrre dei risparmi (innegabile che risparmiare sia una cosa positiva, ma la scelta di dove e come tagliare fa la differenza), mentre gli altri provvedimenti sono inutili, ridicoli o dannosi.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Su un argomento su cui non sono competente chiedo a un esperto.
> Se volessi sapere come funzionano fiere ecc mi fiderei di te non penserei che quello che pare a me per la mia esperienzai frequentatrice potesse essere più valida di quella di chi ci lavora da anni.


ovvio. Infatti l'ho scritto


----------



## Iris (29 Ottobre 2008)

*Dall'ansa*

*DECRETO E' LEGGE
* E' legge il decreto Gelmini di riforma della Scuola,votato stamane dal Senato.  il decreto  e' stato approvato in via definitiva con 162 a favore,  134 contrari e tre astenuti. Il provvedimento, votato il 9 ottobre dalla Camera, non è stato modificato dai senatori e ora e' legge. Domani a Roma lo sciopero generale del mondo della  scuola e dell'università, la cui macchina organizzativa (fra l'altro sono previsti 9 treni speciali e 1.000 pullman) si è già messa in moto. Anche oggi iniziative di protesta in varie  scuole e atenei e nuovo assembramento di studenti attorno a Palazzo Madama in coincidenza con il voto dei senatori.

*GELMINI: SI CAMBIA E SI TORNA ALLA SERIETA'
*"La scuola cambia. Si torna alla scuola della serietà, del merito e dell'educazione". Lo ha detto il ministro dell'Istruzione Mariastella Gelmini, dopo l'approvazione del Dl da parte del Senato. 

Il ministro ha ricordato che "provvedimenti come il voto in condotta contro il bullismo, l'introduzione dell'educazione civica, dei voti al posto dei giudizi, il contenimento del costo dei libri per le famiglie e l'introduzione del maestro unico sono condivisi dalla gran parte degli italiani". "Ringrazio il governo e la maggioranza parlamentare per il sostegno al provvedimento", ha concluso Gelmini.

"Entro una settimana presenterò il piano sull'università". Lo ha detto il ministro dell'Istruzione, Università e Ricerca, Mariastella Gelmini, commentando l'approvazione del decreto sulla "riforma" della scuola da parte del Senato.
*
OPPOSIZIONE DA STUDENTI, PROPOSTO REFERENDUM 
*Non appena l'Aula di Palazzo Madama ha approvato la riforma Gelmini sulla scuola, i senatori del Pd e dell'Idv sono scesi a Corso Rinascimento per parlare con gli studenti che stanno manifestando da ieri contro il provvedimento del governo. Non appena i parlamentari dell'Idv alzano lo striscione con scritto: "Se passa la Gelmini: referendum", i manifestanti gridano in coro: "Referendum! Referendum!". Il dipietrista Stefano Pedica scavalca la doppia transenna che separa gli studenti dal Senato e comincia a dialogare con alcuni di loro. Il presidente dei senatori del Pd Anna Finocchiaro aggira la transenna, ma anche lei si ferma a lungo con i ragazzi. Gli studenti ascoltano e battono le mani gridando slogan
*
FINOCCHIARO, BENE REFERENDUM CONTRO DIKTAT GOVERNO 
*"Il referendum è una buona idea per rispondere con uno strumento di democrazia diretta a questo governo che si tappa orecchie e bocca". Lo ha affermato il capogruppo in Senato del Pd, Anna Finocchiaro, che dopo l'approvazione del decreto Gelmini sulla scuola, è uscita da Palazzo Madama per incontrare gli studenti. "Il governo - ha proseguito - deve fare proposte e non diktat su temi come la scuola su cui si dovrebbe invece aprire un confronto ampio nel Paese". Secondo l'esponente del Pd, il decreto Gelmini "presenta profili di incostituzionalità e lo dimostra anche il fatto che sei regioni faranno ricorso alla Consulta". Finocchiaro, allontanandosi da Palazzo Madama, ha concluso affermando che "per le famiglie italiane si annunciano tempi duri".


----------



## Mari' (29 Ottobre 2008)

I primi scontri sono iniziati:

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/anche-a-milano-scontri-con-la-polizia/25716?video​


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non capisco perchè in una discussione si debba trascendere e arrivare al personale (come è un genitore o come una fa il suo lavoro).
> Grazie a Dio non abbiamo tutti le stesse idee e nessuno ha la verità in tasca.
> Io non mi esprimo più di tanto ma mi sembra che tutto questo casino non stia giovando molto alla scuola.
> stamattina sentivo per radio che il decreto che si vota oggi si riferisce solo alla scuola primaria e non mi sembra proponga cazzate...però ammetto che non sto seguendo a dovere la questione.


 
Asu, non mi pare di aver parlato del papà Uno.ho risposto ad una provocazione dicendo che rispetto a lui che toglierebbe il patentino ad alcuni insegnanti (citando Persa )io lo toglierei ad alcuni genitori..che poi lui si sia sentito toccato ...ohibo'....


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo credi davvero? Ma va!
> Assorbono una frase buttata lì e li influenza il quotidiano che legge un insegnante? A parte che dimentichi che gli insegnanti sono diversi ed è proprio la pluralità delle voci la forza della scuola pubblica..ma credi davvero che qualche frase detta da un insegnante possa "vincere" (come temi) ore e ore di televisione? Sai che quel che trasmette un mezzo è il linguaggio quanto se non più del contenuto?
> 
> Comunque, per tua informazione, quando avvio alla lettura del quotidiano ne porto almeno 4 o 5 (a mie spese) e fanno il lavoro di analisi di un articolo sullo stesso argomento e compiono loro stessi un confronto sulla collocazione, i concetti, la struttura, la scelta dei termini e l'eventuale uso di immagini. Educo al senso critico.
> So che è una lotta persa in partenza (per le ragioni sopraesposte), ma ci provo.


quoto. lo stavo aggiungendo ieri sera in risposta...ma ho meno pazienza ed energie di te persa.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Ottobre 2008)

*grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Uno, se un insegnante potrebbe, pur nelle sue indubbie capacità tecniche e conoscenze da insegnante, far pendere uno studente troppo da una parte, non è meglio avere vari insegnanti in modo da moltiplicare le voci?
> Buonagiornata!


 

ottimo argomento..


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Asu, non mi pare di aver parlato del papà Uno.ho risposto ad una provocazione dicendo che rispetto a lui che toglierebbe il patentino ad alcuni insegnanti (citando Persa )io lo toglierei ad alcuni genitori..che poi lui si sia sentito toccato ...ohibo'....


ti ho già detto che non mi toccano certi argomenti. fai pure le tue considerazioni


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Uno, se un insegnante potrebbe, pur nelle sue indubbie capacità tecniche e conoscenze da insegnante, far pendere uno studente troppo da una parte, non è meglio avere vari insegnanti in modo da moltiplicare le voci?
> Buonagiornata!


Questa potrebbe essere una giusta osservazione ... se non fosse che bisognerebbe fare, allora, test per valutare cosa pensano gli insegnanti. ma non mi sembra possibile


----------



## Grande82 (29 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Questa potrebbe essere una giusta osservazione ... se non fosse che bisognerebbe fare, allora, test per valutare cosa pensano gli insegnanti. ma non mi sembra possibile


 Diversificando riduci il rischio di incompetenti o di persone troppo 'forti' nelle loro idee che potrebbero dare una visione univoca ai ragazzi/bambini.
Per questo nasce la regola del 3 maestre x 2 classi. Le insegnanti hanno discipline differenti (nella quali inevitabilmente sono più ferrate visto anche che rifanno due volte gli argomenti, una per classe) e i ragazzi si annoiano meno avendo più cambio (oltre alle tre in genere ci sono anche le insegnanti di inglese e religiona a parte, mi pare... e forse pure informatica...) ma soprattutto si confrontano con visioni diverse e diversi approcci allo studio, ai compiti, alle materie, al mondo in generale.... non mi pare poco, al di là di ogni possibile 'valutazione' che si potrebbe fare.
In merito poi alle valutazioni, le insegnanti verrebbero 'scremate' non in base alle competenze, ma solo all'età e titolo, quindi magari una giovane piena di interesse e buona volontà e passione come giusy resta a casa e una vecchia babbiona sinistrorsa (senza offesa!) come persa continua a lavorare! (naturalmente scherzo, ma a parte p/r, quante insegnanti di una certa età e quindi di ruolo pessime conosci?)


----------



## Rebecca (29 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *Diversificando riduci il rischio di incompetenti o di persone troppo 'forti' nelle loro idee che potrebbero dare una visione univoca ai ragazzi/bambini.
> Per questo nasce la regola del 3 maestre x 2 classi.*


Scusa, ma è un ragionamento che non accetto. Non ci devono essere insegnanti incompetenti. Bisogna trovare un sistema per allontanarli. Se seguissimo questo ragionamento dovremmo avere 3 medici che ti diagnoticano le malattie (mi pare anche più importante), 3 professori che ti esaminano all'università, 3 ingegneri che ti controllano i calcoli del cemento armato della casa, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Grande82 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Scusa, ma è un ragionamento che non accetto. Non ci devono essere insegnanti incompetenti. Bisogna trovare un sistema per allontanarli. Se seguissimo questo ragionamento dovremmo avere 3 medici che ti diagnoticano le malattie (mi pare anche più importante), 3 professori che ti esaminano all'università, 3 ingegneri che ti controllano i calcoli del cemento armato della casa, etc. etc. etc.


per me le ragioni dei tre insegnanti sono quelle espresse a seguire rispetto alla frase estrapolata. 
Ma dato che unodinoi ha fatto delle osservazioni io ho risposto a quelle girandogli l'argomento. L'estrapolazione inq eusto caso è limitante.
Per quanto riguarda il valutare gli insegannti incompetenti.... sai spesso non è incompetenza (che di suo sarebbe più 'diagnosticabile') ma anche scarsa propensione all'insegnamento... mica si è tutti portati!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

*ot...*



Rita ha detto:


> Scusa, ma è un ragionamento che non accetto. Non ci devono essere insegnanti incompetenti. Bisogna trovare un sistema per allontanarli. Se seguissimo questo ragionamento dovremmo avere 3 medici che ti diagnoticano le malattie (mi pare anche più importante), 3 professori che ti esaminano all'università, 3 ingegneri che ti controllano i calcoli del cemento armato della casa, etc. etc. etc.


non sarà un caso che infatti quando abbiamo qualcosa di importante ascoltiamo piu' voci...


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> per me le ragioni dei tre insegnanti sono quelle espresse a seguire rispetto alla frase estrapolata.
> Ma dato che unodinoi ha fatto delle osservazioni io ho risposto a quelle girandogli l'argomento. L'estrapolazione inq eusto caso è limitante.
> Per quanto riguarda il *valutare gli insegannti incompetenti.... sai spesso non è incompetenza (che di suo sarebbe più 'diagnosticabile') ma anche scarsa propensione all'insegnamento... mica si è tutti portati*!!!

































assolutamente..si.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> per me le ragioni dei tre insegnanti sono quelle espresse a seguire rispetto alla frase estrapolata.
> Ma dato che unodinoi ha fatto delle osservazioni io ho risposto a quelle girandogli l'argomento. L'estrapolazione inq eusto caso è limitante.
> *Per quanto riguarda il valutare gli insegannti incompetenti.... sai spesso non è incompetenza (che di suo sarebbe più 'diagnosticabile') ma anche scarsa propensione all'insegnamento... mica si è tutti portati*!!!


Infatti io non sono portata mica faccio l'insegnante! Scusa se una persona non e' portata cosa ci fa in cattedra? Se uno non e' portato che fai gli dai gli insegnanti di sostegno o un calcio nel sedere?

Io andrei per la seconda... o a voi piace pagare lo stipendio a una persona fondamentalmente incompetente? Perche' non essere portati per linsegnamento e' fondamentalmente essere incompetenti...


----------



## Rebecca (30 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> per me le ragioni dei tre insegnanti sono quelle espresse a seguire rispetto alla frase estrapolata.
> Ma dato che unodinoi ha fatto delle osservazioni io ho risposto a quelle girandogli l'argomento. L'estrapolazione inq eusto caso è limitante.
> Per quanto riguarda il valutare gli insegannti incompetenti.... sai spesso non è incompetenza (che di suo sarebbe più 'diagnosticabile') ma anche scarsa propensione all'insegnamento... mica si è tutti portati!!!


Io non volevo mancarti di rispetto o manipolare le tue affermazioni "estrapoando", ma tu hai messo questa preoccupazione (evitare insegnanti troppo "forti" o incompetenti) come prima motivazione, dicendo "è per questo" e mi colpisce, perchè mediamente è quello che dicono i miei conoscenti che difendono l'insegnante "multiplo". Io se fossi un'insegnante non apprezzerei questo discorso. 

....


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2008)

*Rita*

Sei troppo avanti


----------



## Rebecca (30 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei troppo avanti


Più che avanti mi sento giù.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Più che avanti mi sento giù.



Ho letto e mi spiace tu ti senta di nuovo giu'


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Io non volevo mancarti di rispetto o manipolare le tue affermazioni "estrapoando", ma tu hai messo questa preoccupazione (evitare insegnanti troppo "forti" o incompetenti) come prima motivazione, dicendo "è per questo" e mi colpisce, perchè mediamente è quello che dicono i miei conoscenti che difendono l'insegnante "multiplo".
> 
> *Secondo me il precariato... beh, scusate, ma è una scelta.*


Quindi secondo te oggi, purchè uno/a voglia lavorare, un impiego qualsiasi a tempo indeterminato lo trova?


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti io non sono portata mica faccio l'insegnante! Scusa se una persona non e' portata cosa ci fa in cattedra? Se uno non e' portato che fai gli dai gli insegnanti di sostegno o un calcio nel sedere?
> 
> Io andrei per la seconda... o a voi piace pagare lo stipendio a una persona fondamentalmente incompetente? Perche' non essere portati per linsegnamento e' fondamentalmente essere incompetenti...


competente in una materia..non significa necessariamente essere portati all'insegnamento...purtroppo come sai..gli esami si superano in base a quelle nozioni che non prevedono test attitudinali alla professione..ma misurano solo il sapere...


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te oggi, purchè uno/a voglia lavorare, un impiego qualsiasi a tempo indeterminato lo trova?


col cacchio.


Vulvia, come stai?


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Più che avanti mi sento giù.


 
uè..raperonzola...ti ho letta...mi dispiace...davvero...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> competente in una materia..non significa necessariamente essere portati all'insegnamento...purtroppo come sai..gli esami si superano in base a quelle nozioni che non prevedono test attitudinali alla professione..ma misurano solo il sapere...


Si Micio ma tu puoi sapere quanto ti pare ma se fai l'insegnante e non sai insegnare il sapere rimane con te... demotivando anche gli alunni 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Infatti trovo che sia sbagliato che si ricorra all'insegnamento non perche' lo si voglia ma solo perche' e' un lavoro


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *col cacchio.*
> 
> 
> Vulvia, come stai?

















quando si dice la sintesi..

(Mi sto riprendendo, ogni tanto sento una fitta ma ogni giorno che passa va meglio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te oggi, purchè uno/a voglia lavorare, un impiego qualsiasi a tempo indeterminato lo trova?


Magari no ma non trovo niente di cosi' orrendo nel precariato


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si Micio ma tu puoi sapere quanto ti pare ma se fai l'insegnante e non sai insegnare il sapere rimane con te... demotivando anche gli alunni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hai ragione lettri...ma non tutti   hanno coscienza di non sapere insegnare...


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

*vulvia*



Vulvia ha detto:


> quando si dice la sintesi..
> 
> (Mi sto riprendendo, ogni tanto sento una fitta ma ogni giorno che passa va meglio
> 
> ...


bon..coccolati...


----------



## Rebecca (30 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te oggi, purchè uno/a voglia lavorare, un impiego qualsiasi a tempo indeterminato lo trova?


No. Non sempre. Mi è rimasta qualche parola nella tastiera. Parlavo del pracariato nella scuola che per me spesso è la scelta di fare il lavoro per cui si è studiato piuttosto che accontentarsi di altro...
Poi se parliamo dei call center, lì sì ci sono i precari che non hanno scelta. 
Non credo che nelle scuole siano tutti finiti lì per caso, perchè non avevano scelta.


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Magari no ma non trovo niente di cosi' orrendo nel precariato


nemmeno io purchè non sia a vita, purchè la retribuzione sia adeguata a permettere alla persona di crearsi una pensione volontaria privata e purchè il mercato del lavoro consenta a questi lavoratori di poter trovare facilmente altri impieghi una volta cessato l'incarico.

Diciamo che non sono d'accordo sul fatto che sia una scelta.


----------



## Rebecca (30 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> nemmeno io purchè non sia a vita, purchè la retribuzione sia adeguata a permettere alla persona di crearsi una pensione volontaria privata e purchè il mercato del lavoro consenta a questi lavoratori di poter trovare facilmente altri impieghi una volta cessato l'incarico.
> 
> *Diciamo che non sono d'accordo sul fatto che sia una scelta.*


Io invece penso che in molti casi lo sia, per esperienza "quasi" personale


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> No. Non sempre. Eppure ci sono molte persone che scelgono di fare i precari.
> Poi se parliamo dei call center, lì sì ci sono i precari che non hanno scelta.
> Non credo che nelle scuole siano tutti finiti lì per caso, perchè non avevano scelta.


Certo ci sono anche questi casi ma non tutti i precari sono figli di papà o mammà. Ci sono anche persone che perdono il lavoro alle soglie della pensione e per campare accettano incarichi precari e molti altri per cui il precariato non è una scelta.

Sulla pubblica amministrazione guarda.. ecco io avrei tagliato lì gli sprechi non sulla scuola primaria che ha invece un progetto educativo a giustificazione dell'impiego di quelle risorse.

................

Comunque è vero che il settore pubblico non dovrebbe essere l'impresa di riferimento di chi non ha nè arte nè parte.. troppo spesso anche in posizioni delicate ci sono persone non adeguate al ruolo per capacità e competenze.


----------



## Rebecca (30 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Certo ci sono anche questi casi ma non tutti i precari sono figli di papà o mammà. Ci sono anche persone che perdono il lavoro alle soglie della pensione e per campare accettano incarichi precari e molti altri per cui il precariato non è una scelta.
> 
> *Sulla pubblica amministrazione guarda.. ecco io avrei tagliato lì gli sprechi non sulla scuola primaria *che ha invece un progetto educativo a giustificazione dell'impiego di quelle risorse.


Evidenzierei che la scuola primaria FA parte del pubblico impiego.


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Io invece penso che in molti casi lo sia, per esperienza "quasi" personale


Lo sarà anche ma non per tutti e non credo nemmeno per la maggioranza dei precari. Chi non vorrebbe fare un lavoro che gli piace, ben retribuito con delle garanzie e diritti? Chiaro che ognuno si trova a scegliere ciò che è meglio per sè.. in ogni caso tutto questo lavoro a tempo indeterminato io non lo vedo. 

..........................

Dire che è una scelta mi pare riduzionistico perchè non tiene neanche conto delle attitudini, delle inclinazioni personali. Certo se fossi disperata alla fame accetterei qualsiasi cosa ma non può essere questo il criterio per pensare alla vita lavorativa delle persone.


----------



## Rebecca (30 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Lo sarà anche ma non per tutti e non credo nemmeno per la maggioranza dei precari. Chi non vorrebbe fare un lavoro che gli piace, ben retribuito con delle garanzie e diritti? Chiaro che ognuno si trova a scegliere ciò che è meglio per sè.. in ogni caso tutto questo lavoro a tempo indeterminato io non lo vedo.


Certo che non è una scelta per tutti. L'ho già scritto... i call center sono pieni di precari che avebbero scelto ben altro. Nella scuola, per le mie conoscenze, ci sono moltissimi che hanno scelto volontariamente. Tra le mie conoscenze posso citare diversi casi. Non parlo di figli di papà, semplicemente persone non single.


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> *Evidenzierei che la scuola primaria FA parte del pubblico impiego*.


Vabbè, hai capito cosa volevo dire.
(.....................................................).


----------



## Rebecca (31 Ottobre 2008)

Comunque per fortuna io la squola l'ho finita )))


----------



## Rebecca (31 Ottobre 2008)

Sarà meglio andare a dormire


----------



## Rebecca (31 Ottobre 2008)

Buonanotte Vulvia


----------



## Rebecca (31 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei troppo avanti


Preciso che Letty ha scritto questa cosa dopo che ho scritto alcune cose ora cancellate...


----------



## Rebecca (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anche perchè non capisco più cosa ho scritto


----------



## Old Vulvia (31 Ottobre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Buonanotte Vulvia


Buonanotte..  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Che magica sequenza di post..


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si Micio ma tu puoi sapere quanto ti pare ma se fai l'insegnante e non sai insegnare il sapere rimane con te... demotivando anche gli alunni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bestia, stiamo dicendo le stesse cose...


----------



## Old amarax (1 Novembre 2008)

*Roma*

A Roma ci sono stata 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 e ho obbedito al 3d di lapidarla 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  .
E... Indovinate CHI ho incontrato? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Persa e la sua figliola!! Che bello è stato incontarla! un'amica "virtuale" con la quale scambio segreti e sentimenti da 3 anni è divenuta reale. Ora so come immaginarla dietro il pc quando scrive  arrabbiata o scherzosa e ne sono contenta davvero. Con lei la figlia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che bella ragazza!!
Mi sono stancata da morire per la sveglia alle 4 e ritorno alle 21 dopo ore passate in giro per Roma , ma sono felice di esserci stata. 
Mi sono immersa in un mondo di ideali e ne avevo proprio bisogno.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Novembre 2008)

*Ama*



amarax ha detto:


> A Roma ci sono stata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ohhh là...e non potevi lapidare anche Persa già che ti trovavi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bello Amarax....una giornata che ricorderai sicuramente!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Anche perchè non capisco più cosa ho scritto


 

tu mi fai morire


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> A Roma ci sono stata
> 
> 
> 
> ...












    < Amarax a Persa quando si sono incontrate  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' stato un momento davvero di incontro con spontaneo affetto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






P.S. L'avatar sarei io con la figlia (però noi castane)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Novembre 2008)

*Seriamente*

E' indubbio che tutti si voglia avere insegnanti, competenti, preparati e motivati  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e che gli insegnanti gradirebbero pure essere ben retribuiti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...ma è una questione che non mi sembra vada mischiata con questa psudo riforma che sceglie solo di effettuare tagli.
*I precari nella scuola sono una scelta, vero, ma ministeriale che non fa i concorsi e non istituisce altri mezzi di selezione perché è più "economico*" (lo scrivo tra virgolette perché è un discorso di mero risparmio del costo degli stipendi e non conveniente per l'economia del Paese, a mio avviso, ovvio) e non perché sia personale in più.
Nella mia scuola, tutta a tempo pieno, almeno un terzo del personale è costituito da precari e questo è scandaloso non solo per loro (che comunque dopo un po' di anni hanno -o avevano finora-la certezza di lavorare ogni anno) quanto per gli utenti perché è personale che arriva per graduatoria formata in base al titolo di studio e all'anzianità accumulata e che non è stato selezionato e che non può garantire continuità essendo chiamato ogni anno a settembre in base ai posti disponibili.
Il fatto che la scuola abbia bisogno di risorse e riforme è un'affermazione incontestabile, ma pensare che questi provvedimenti rispondano a queste esigenze è un'assurdità.
*Per quanto riguarda i tre insegnanti del modulo contestati va chiarito che sono tre ...per risparmiare.*
*Infatti sono tre su due classi e quindi uno e mezzo per classe e il modulo è stato introdotto come avviamento al tempo pieno che era stato valutato la soluzione migliore, ma troppo costosa perché richiede due insengnanti (interi!) su una classe*. Inoltre in molte zone d'Italia il tempo pieno era di difficileattuazione e sarebbe sembrato a molte famiglie un'imposizione (al contrario di quello che è accaduto storicamente al nord dove il tempo pieno è nato come risposta di qualità all'esigenza di custodia delle famiglie e poi di formazione) anche per il costo della mensa. Inoltre molti comuni non sarebbero stati in grado di erogare il servizio mensa sia per carenza di risorse (e le famiglie non avrebbero certo accettato di farsene carico quando una pasciutta a casa costa molto meno) sia per questioni strutturali in quanto molte scuole sono in locali non idonei.
Quindi il modulo non è certo la formula di insegnamento ideale, ma è quella che è sembrata più attuabile nelle condizioni date per favorire l'estensione della scuola attiva e che crea competenze sperimentata nel tempo pieno *perché era stata constatata l'inadeguatezza del tempo normale.*
E' evidente che poi *non tutti gli insegnanti siano preparati e appassionati da realizzare la scuola che si vorrebbe* (in nessuna professioni tutti i professionisti rappresentano l'eccellenza), ma *questo* non *si risolve* certo diminuendo le ore di scuola e le opportunità di esperienze ai bambini, ma *attuando un piano di aggiornamento rigoroso*. Tale piano era stato attuato per la scuola elementare (ora Primaria) dopo l'approvazione dei Nuovi Programmi dell'85 e aveva reso consapevoli anche maestre tradizionaliste della necessità di una scuola diversa.
*La scuola è una istituzione e si riforma istituzionalizzando le buone pratiche* ovvero quello che gli insegnanti hanno provato, sperimentato e poi consolidato come modalità più efficaci.
*La stessa Riforma Moratti prevedeva una scuola con attività diversificate che richiedevano una molteplòicità di competenze degli insegnanti per produrre competenze negli alunni*. Questa riforma era contestata perché suddivideva le attività in obbligatorie ed opzionali spezzettando le classi e su scelta delle famiglie che non sono in grado di comprendere che in quell'età, ad esempio, un bambino impara geometria e geografia...facendo educazione motoria.
Per me le tre maestre sono in effetti una formula poco valida ...ce ne vogliono quattro!


P.S. Non esiste l'insegnante di informatica e l'introduzione dell'informatica come disciplina (inserita nell'area matematica) è un'assurdità per bambini di quell'età in quanto non possono certo studiare il linguaggio di programmazione, ma semplicemente utilizzano il pc come mezzo per scrivere, disegnare, archiviare, ordinare e mostrare quello che hanno imparato e costruito con altri mezzi quindi, ad esempio, gli ipertesti vengono prima realizzati in forma di cartelloni. Quindi *si va in aula informatica non per studiare informatica, ma per utilizzare il pc per fare le altre discipline*.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Novembre 2008)

La Scuola Media invece andrebbe riformata e non semplicemente cambiandole nome.
E tutti gli insegnanti (soprattutto della secondaria inferiore-media- e superiore) avrebbero necessità di aggiornamento.
Faccio notare che il decreto Gelmini inoltre modifica l'orario di lavoro riportando 2 ore di programmazione settimanale in orario di cattedra impedendo quindi il confronto tra insegnanti che invece avrebbe dovuto essere istituzionalizzato in tutti gli ordini di scuola.
Per chi non fosse del ramo e volesse approfondire basta che legga le Indicazioni nazionali per la Scuola Primaria per comprendere che viene richiesta una formazione complessa per la quale non bastano le ore deel mattino che devono prevedere giustamente pause che si concedono pure gli adulti al lovoro mentre stanno applicando e non costruendo conoscenze.

http://www.pubblica.istruzione.it/news/2002/allegati/sperimentazione/indicazioni_primaria_061102.pdf


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tu mi fai morire


anche  te?!!!? credevo solo ...


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> anche te?!!!? credevo solo ...


 


mumble..mumble....sviluppasti?


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Novembre 2008)

persa..stasera nun ce la fo a leggerti...ronf


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> persa..stasera nun ce la fo a leggerti...ronf


 Lo so ...troppo lunga...


----------



## Grande82 (3 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti io non sono portata mica faccio l'insegnante! Scusa se una persona non e' portata cosa ci fa in cattedra? Se uno non e' portato che fai gli dai gli insegnanti di sostegno o un calcio nel sedere?
> 
> Io andrei per la seconda... o a voi piace pagare lo stipendio a una persona fondamentalmente incompetente? Perche' non essere portati per linsegnamento e' fondamentalmente essere incompetenti...


 ma come fai il distinguo?


----------



## Grande82 (3 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La Scuola Media invece andrebbe riformata e non semplicemente cambiandole nome.
> E tutti gli insegnanti (soprattutto della secondaria inferiore-media- e superiore) avrebbero necessità di aggiornamento.
> Faccio notare che il decreto Gelmini inoltre modifica l'orario di lavoro riportando 2 ore di programmazione settimanale in orario di cattedra impedendo quindi il confronto tra insegnanti che invece avrebbe dovuto essere istituzionalizzato in tutti gli ordini di scuola.
> Per chi non fosse del ramo e volesse approfondire basta che legga le Indicazioni nazionali per la Scuola Primaria per comprendere che viene richiesta una formazione complessa per la quale non bastano le ore deel mattino che devono prevedere giustamente pause che si concedono pure gli adulti al lovoro mentre stanno applicando e non costruendo conoscenze.
> ...


 posso solo promettere ch equando sarò pres del cons tu sarai il mio ministro della pubbbblica istruzione.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> posso solo promettere ch equando sarò pres del cons tu sarai il mio ministro della pubbbblica istruzione.......








   accetterei per spirito di servizio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però farebbe uno strano effetto una persona che sa cos'è la scuola.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> accetterei per spirito di servizio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2008)

questa mattina mia figlia è partita; zaino e sacco a pelo verso l'occupazione.


----------



## brugola (4 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa mattina mia figlia è partita; zaino e sacco a pelo verso l'occupazione.


le hai preparato la schiscetta?


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> le hai preparato la schiscetta?


 ehm certamente





cos'è?


----------



## brugola (4 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm certamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come la chiamate voi la sportina con il panino e la bibita?


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> come la chiamate voi la sportina con il panino e la bibita?


 ah macché...a dire il vero mi aveva chiesto una torta salata (è sempre esosa la ragazza)
poi ho dovuto lavorare e non ho provveduto.
mi sento molto in colpa, anzi ora che mi ci fai pensare mi viene da piangere


----------



## brugola (4 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah macché...a dire il vero mi aveva chiesto una torta salata (è sempre esosa la ragazza)
> poi ho dovuto lavorare e non ho provveduto.
> mi sento molto in colpa, anzi ora che mi ci fai pensare mi viene da piangere


la mandi digiuna a occupare??
che modi!


----------



## Old amarax (6 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah macché...a dire il vero mi aveva chiesto una torta salata (è sempre esosa la ragazza)
> poi ho dovuto lavorare e non ho provveduto.
> mi sento molto in colpa, anzi ora che mi ci fai pensare mi viene da piangere


non ti preoccupare. Durante le occupazioni arriva di tutto: pizze , frittattine, dolci, patatine...per dare il tuo contributo hai tempo anche domani e dopodomani: sarà lunga.


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare. Durante le occupazioni arriva di tutto: pizze , frittattine, dolci, patatine...per dare il tuo contributo hai tempo anche domani e dopodomani: sarà lunga.


 dolce amarax...scherzavo.
hai ragione, ieri c'è stato anche un grande pranzo sociale con pentolone di minestrone al pesto e tantissime torte salate e dolci portate da professori, giornalisti, simpatizzanti e parenti vari...
mia figlia mi scrive che sente di vivere momenti importanti della sua vita ...
l'occupazione continua


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> dolce amarax...scherzavo.
> hai ragione, ieri c'è stato anche un grande pranzo sociale con pentolone di minestrone al pesto e tantissime torte salate e dolci portate da professori, giornalisti, simpatizzanti e parenti vari...
> * mia figlia mi scrive che sente di vivere momenti importanti della sua vita ...
> l'occupazione continua*


E li ricordera' per tutta la vita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> dolce amarax...scherzavo.
> hai ragione, ieri c'è stato anche un grande pranzo sociale con pentolone di minestrone al pesto e tantissime torte salate e dolci portate da professori, giornalisti, simpatizzanti e parenti vari...
> mia figlia mi scrive che sente di vivere momenti importanti della sua vita ...
> l'occupazione continua





Mari' ha detto:


> E li ricordera' per tutta la vita.


Alla faccia di chi dice che "perdono la scuola" ...come se in 204 giorni di lezione nessuno si facesse mai una settimana d'influenza (sopravvivendo a giorni in cui si fanno cose in classe) ...mentre un'esperienza di assunzione di repsonsabilità (...ma anche di evitamento di responsabilità e conseguente presa di coscienza della propria immaturità) non fosse formativa...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

ieri ho sentito di una scuola incui stanno ridipingendo a spese loro e con le loro mani tutte le classi, per far vedere che l'occupazione non distrugge ma mira a migliorare. 
Bravi ragazzi!!!


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ieri ho sentito di una scuola incui stanno ridipingendo a spese loro e con le loro mani tutte le classi, per far vedere che l'occupazione non distrugge ma mira a migliorare.
> Bravi ragazzi!!!


in ogni città l'occupazione è vissuta con grande senso di responsabilità , c'è una grande attenzione a mantenere tutto in ordine dividendosi compiti e mansioni.oltretutto, mantenendo la didattica, ogni mattina devono sgombrare e sistemare tutto per dare spazio alle lezioni.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

*Minerva*

Ti sei accertata che avesse dietro la maglia di lana??


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ti sei accertata che avesse dietro la maglia di lana??


 le ho dato anche un boulle dell'acqua calda


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> le ho dato anche un boulle dell'acqua calda


meno male!!
non si è mai abbastanza prudenti


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2008)

Ragazzi continuate!
La Gelmini si sta cag..... sotto!


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Novembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ragazzi continuate!
> La Gelmini si sta cag..... sotto!


Ok...mò ci vado pure io a occupare!


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2008)

*L'opinione di FO*

* Dario Fo:*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=wgphdGySuQ0

Quante verita' dice sulla scuola pubblica  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e quella privata ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Novembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ragazzi continuate!
> La Gelmini si sta cag..... sotto!


 e quella brava persona di Camilleri l'ha definita: non è un essere umano!
questo non è razzismo? questo non smuove le vostre coscienze?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> e quella brava persona di Camilleri l'ha definita: non è un essere umano!
> questo non è razzismo? questo non smuove le vostre coscienze?


Sapevo cosa avresti scritto prima di leggere ...ho letto la prima pagina de Il Giornale ieri sera alla rassegna stampa di Rete4...


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sapevo cosa avresti scritto prima di leggere ...ho letto la prima pagina de Il Giornale ieri sera alla rassegna stampa di Rete4...


Ehmmm...cosa dicevamo ieri sera di Ibra e sheva?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehmmm...cosa dicevamo ieri sera di Ibra e sheva?


 Infatti ...che c'entra Camilleri?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque io non sono Camilleri, scrivo peggio, ma sono un po' più carina...


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti ...che c'entra Camilleri?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Su questo non avevo dubbi...


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2008)

camilleri fuma troppo.
e io rivoglio mia figlia.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> camilleri fuma troppo.
> e io rivoglio mia figlia.


ancora non è tornata?? imponiti!
camilleri fisicamente è davvero disgustoso.


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> camilleri fuma troppo.
> e io rivoglio mia figlia.


Ti manca, ti capisco.


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ancora non è tornata?? imponiti!
> camilleri fisicamente è davvero disgustoso.


la sua penna e' importante.


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ancora non è tornata?? imponiti!
> camilleri fisicamente è davvero disgustoso.


 viene a lavarsi e a portare la roba da lavare e ritorna in guerra.
non ce la posso fare


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> viene a lavarsi e a portare la roba da lavare e ritorna in guerra.
> non ce la posso fare


non rompere e continua a preparare derrate


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non rompere e continua a preparare derrate


si  cucinano da soli.
anche il cane si sta deprimendo ; quanto dobbiamo soffrire per questa finanziaria, quanto???


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> si cucinano da soli.
> anche il cane si sta deprimendo ; quanto dobbiamo soffrire per questa finanziaria, quanto???


 
insomma..come il campeggio.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> si  cucinano da soli.
> anche il cane si sta deprimendo ; quanto dobbiamo soffrire per questa finanziaria, quanto???


se vedessi il mio cane che si deprime non ci sarebbe ideale che tenesse!!


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se vedessi il mio cane che si deprime non ci sarebbe ideale che tenesse!!


 guarda che lui in sua presenza non glielo fa pesare.si sfoga con me 

l'altro giorno l'ho scoperto sdraiato nella cuccia con le foto di mia figlia tra le zampe.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che lui in sua presenza non glielo fa pesare.si sfoga con me
> 
> l'altro giorno l'ho scoperto sdraiato nella cuccia con le foto di mia figlia tra le zampe.


almeno si distrae e non pensa al suo problemino...
sarai dilaniata tra la depressione del cane e la libertà di tua figlia...Mio Dio!! che situazione difficile devi vivere!!


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> almeno si distrae e non pensa al suo problemino...
> sarai dilaniata tra la depressione del cane e la libertà di tua figlia...Mio Dio!! che situazione difficile devi vivere!!


 meno male che mi capisci.oggi per cercare di distrarlo un po' gli ho messo su un dico di joe cocker  e un film con alberto lupo


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> meno male che mi capisci.oggi per cercare di distrarlo un po' gli ho messo su un dico di joe cocker  e un film con alberto lupo


non ci sto dentro..scusami


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sapevo cosa avresti scritto prima di leggere ...ho letto la prima pagina de Il Giornale ieri sera alla rassegna stampa di Rete4...


e quindi? non ho letto nessuna donna di questo forum prendere carta penna e calamaio e scrivere che non si può offendere così una donna. siete garantisti e sensibili a targhe alterne


----------



## Cat (21 Luglio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> mmmmm, quanto è amata sta donna......


 
tutta invidia 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ciao fabri!!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> meno male che mi capisci.oggi per cercare di distrarlo un po' gli ho messo su un dico di joe cocker  e un film con alberto lupo


ma quanto sono scema?rileggere queste cose mi abbassa leggermente l'autostima


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quanto sono scema?rileggere queste cose mi abbassa leggermente l'autostima


 
quella della foto tra le zampe era effettivamente illeggibile


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quella della foto tra le zampe era effettivamente illeggibile


perchè ? quella del disco ??


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quella della foto tra le zampe era effettivamente illeggibile


passami le rules...perdo colpi


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> passami le rules...perdo colpi


----------

